# Hamid Mir attacks army



## Respect4Respect01



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Should put them all in prison for violating COVID sops

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Kis ki bv ne kis ko goli mari thi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

did they come out like this when a poor journalist got murdered after repoting of paid rally participant of ppp in Sindh?
i don't saw any protest for that poor journalist or did i miss it?

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## waqasmwi

Reichsmarschall said:


> Kis ki bv ne kis ko goli mari thi?


Haan yar ye to pata lagna chahiye k ye kis ki biwi hai or kis kogoli mari?


----------



## Mrc

Psychotic bitch needs to b put in her place


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan's habit of tolerating snakes is going to backfire so bad one day that we may not recover from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Army deserves all this they have a habit of keeping snakes From Hamid Mir Jaffar, PTM to Nawaz Ganju. Establishment have nourished these snakes from time to time and now Chickens have come home to roost.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Only country in the world where these scumbags know that they can walk scot free after spitting sh!t like this. People like Hamid Mir, Panzoor Pashteen etc should have been buried deep underneath the prison long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

Respect4Respect01 said:


>


Kutta pagal ho gia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mrc

Apni bebay da v puch laina c


----------



## darksider



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Only weak, pathetic, and cowardly pieces of excrement attack journalists, kidnap them, and force them to censor information, and then hide behind their state power and anonymity. I hope they see justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## IceCold

Yeh kis baat per itna uchal raha ha?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

We stand with our defense forces.
Pakistan zindabad! 

#ArrestHamidMir

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

IceCold said:


> Yeh kis baat per itna uchal raha ha?


The attack on Asad Ali Toor by cowardly and pathetic criminals.


----------



## IceCold

Jungibaaz said:


> The attack on Asad Ali Toor by cowardly and pathetic criminals.


And those cowardly and pathetic criminals belong to the army? Found my none other than our own Sherlock Homes Mr Hamid Mir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Jungibaaz said:


> The attack on Asad Ali Toor by cowardly and pathetic criminals.


Ladki ka massla hai aur ilzaam tarashi fauj aur ISI par as usual. 😏

Why do we tolerate these lifafas??

#ArrestHamidMir

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

This links explain him all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Well probably the Establishment and the Army deserve this since they are the ONES WHO ALLOWED SUCH FILTH TO FLOURISH in the first place. Another fine specimen they nourished was the fat Baldy Nazawoo Sharif, and his fat brother and their families. Another great specimen they nourished is called Zardari and his SHE-male son. So all in all, I think they truly deserve all the bad mouthing from every filthy a-hole in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Zee-shaun said:


> Ladki ka massla hai aur ilzaam tarashi fauj aur ISI par as usual. 😏
> 
> Why do we tolerate these lifafas??
> 
> #ArrestHamidMir



If one journalist says it could be bs, if a few of them claim similar stories, they might still lack credibility. But far too many of them have gone through this to not be taken seriously.

The army and the ISI has a habit of taking the law into their own hands pulling shit like this. Everyone involved in each incident deserves to be brought to justice.



IceCold said:


> And those cowardly and pathetic criminals belong to the army? Found my none other than our own Sherlock Homes Mr Hamid Mir.



Matiullah Jan, Hamid Mir, Ahmad Noorani, Asad Ali Toor, Raza Khan, Taha Siddiqui, Zeenat Shehzadi, Sajid Gondal, Saleem Shahzad, Absar Alam. All or most of these people allege that the army, or the ISI, were behind their respective kidnapping and detention, or shootings, or other attacks.

Sources:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...r-criticising-military-kidnapped-in-islamabad
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...st-taha-siddiqui-military-attempted-abduction
https://rsf.org/en/news/pakistani-journalist-critical-military-wounded-gunfire
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-44382719
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/20/world/asia/pakistan-journalist-military.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/world/asia/pakistan-media-abductions.html
https://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-54024960
https://www.vox.com/2018/3/27/17053776/pakistan-military-isi-journalists-abductions
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ng-journalists-pakistan-amnesty-international

For a good indication of how media freedoms are viewed in Pakistan, and who is most often accused of the grossest violations. Just take your pick of any of the following organisations and what they have to say about press freedom:

The UN Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights
Amnesty International
The European Commission (EU's) EEAS
Asian Human Rights Commission
RSF Reporters without borders (Reporters sans frontières)
Council of Pakistan Newspaper Editors 

It reminds me of a quote (I'll paraphrase to skip the profanity):

"If you happen to run into a [scoundrel] in the morning, you ran into a [scoundrel]. But if you run into [scoundrels] all day, you're the [scoundrel]."

It applies well here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Army deserves all this they have a habit of keeping snakes From Hamid Mir Jaffar, PTM to Nawaz Ganju. Establishment have nourished these snakes from time to time and now Chickens have come home to roost.



TLP, SSP,
Ahsan ullah Ahsan, Sufi Muhammad,
Bhenga iftikhar ch.
Diesel, 
Molvi Burqa Abdul Aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Respect4Respect01 said:


>


Like Father like son. The award wining father and now son is trying to get his own








Five Pakistanis declared ‘Friends of Bangladesh’ in Dhaka


LAHORE – Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajid has conferred “Foreign Friends of Bangladesh Award” on five selected Pakistanis at a




nation.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

Jungibaaz said:


> *Matiullah Jan*, *Hamid Mir*, Ahmad Noorani, Asad Ali Toor, Raza Khan, *Taha Siddiqui*, Zeenat Shehzadi, Sajid Gondal, Saleem Shahzad, *Absar Alam*. All or most of these people allege that the army, or the ISI, were behind their respective kidnapping and detention, or shootings, or other attacks.


Just look at few of the names i highlighted from your own list, you want us to take these guys seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

IceCold said:


> Just look at few of the names i highlighted from your own list, you want us to take these guys seriously?



Your call, take a few of them seriously, take a few of them as liars. Etc. But are they all wrong, are they all liars? Were their kidnappings, or shootings, (often caught on camera) all faked or staged? Have they lost all of their collective minds when they recollect who they think kidnapped them?

I don't speak for any of them as individuals, there could be liars and cheats among them, but to discount all or even most of them off-hand speaks of our own bias, not theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

Jungibaaz said:


> Your call, take a few of them seriously, take a few of them as liars. Etc. But are they all wrong, are they all liars?



They're all wannabe color revolutionaries and compradors. And if I recall correctly, Saleem Shahzad was a legit CIA informant/collaborator on their payroll. Really makes you ponder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

My Question Is Why Hasn't Hamid Mir Been Tried For The Murder Of Khalid Khwaja Yet???


----------



## IceCold

Jungibaaz said:


> Your call, take a few of them seriously, take a few of them as liars. Etc. Are they all wrong, are they all liars. Were their kidnappings, or shootings, often caught on camera, staged? Have they lost all of their collective minds when they recollect who they think kidnapped them.
> 
> I don't speak for any of them as individuals, there could be liars and cheats among them, but to discount all or even most of them off-hand speaks of our own bias, not theirs.


Not my call, its everyone's call to separate facts from fiction. Is this such a coincidence that only a particular lot mostly of a particular channel knee deep with a certain political party all went guns blazing in glory .
Taha Siddiqui who now enjoys a life in France a country who is known for its treatment of Muslims, i mean one does not even need to connect the dots with these individuals. This Matiullah Jan who was abducted and than the drop scene. This is no secret that these guys play at the expense of Pakistan. Most of them with an intention to settle abroad. Even IK the Journalist have also spoken on one of these instances where he himself admits how he and others were used by a particular Journalist and later that Journalist with his entire family left for UK and now reside there.
All of the names you wrote above have a known history and pattern with them. Didnt we see what Hamid Mir did with all that golli drama. "Mugha ISI na golli mari ha"
Enough of their crap and anti Pakistan rhetoric.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saifullah

IceCold said:


> Not my call, its everyone's call to separate facts from fiction. Is this such a coincidence that only a particular lot mostly of a particular channel knee deep with a certain political party all went guns blazing in glory .
> Taha Siddiqui who now enjoys a life in France a country who is known for its treatment of Muslims, i mean one does not even need to connect the dots with these individuals. This Matiullah Jan who was abducted and than the drop scene. This is no secret that these guys play at the expense of Pakistan. Most of them with an intention to settle abroad. Even IK the Journalist have also spoken on one of these instances where he himself admits how he and others were used by a particular Journalist and later that Journalist with his entire family left for UK and now reside there.
> All of the names you wrote above have a known history and pattern with them. Didnt we see what Hamid Mir did with all that golli drama. "Mugha ISI na golli mari ha"
> Enough of their crap and anti Pakistan rhetoric.


Most of the Armed Forces brass move to the Foreign lands as well that's why they are hell-bent on selling choran of peace and sold out Kashmir and sold out Pakistan as Dalal as they are... I mean you can connect the dots... Right ?

Pathetic as always has been, follow the Law or Declare chudrahat openly without keeping chamchas as front otherwise and stop the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Saifullah said:


> Most of the Armed Forces brass move to the Foreign lands as well that's why they are hell-bent on selling choran of peace and sold out Kashmir and sold out Pakistan as Dalal as they are... I mean you can connect the dots... Right ?
> 
> Pathetic as always has been, follow the Law or Declare chudrahat openly without keeping chamchas as front otherwise and stop the hypocrisy.


You are talking about current army and the ISI not those who have already sold and got out and that includes everyone politicans, army, media anchors. 
You will not see me defending them however you seem to be in some pain because of your holy grail the media guys put into spot light. 
The current crop if had sold Pakistan like they are constantly being accused off, than we wouldnt be seeing countries like Israel and India crying openly naming Pakistan of whom they are accused of being their agents. We would not see Pakistan's enemies like ttp and BLA taken out on foreign soil.
Wasnt IK accused of being a yahoodi agent? Now Bajwa and Imran ka gutjor is peddled? 
Let me ask you Where were all this thakadar of free press when nawaz was sending saris to Modi, his sons doing business with Jindal and Indians visiting Pakistan without FO knowing a damn thing?
These dalla were than having free rides with PM on foreign tours, millions spent on advertisements giving to news paper and on top only 1%tax through special SRO. No wonder no one was crying and all the sudden now they have a problem because money isnt coming the way it was, no more free rides with the PM, no more expensive advertisements for large media group.
So yeah follow your advise and lay off of your daily dose of hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xestan

I mean, whatever he said about a dictator is not untrue. Everything is an historical fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

It's establishment fault.... 


Next time don't beat any one. Just shoot in head


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Mrc said:


> It's establishment fault....
> 
> Next time don't beat any one. Just shoot in head



Schrodinger's army/establishment uninvolved in any kidnappings or attacks, and simultaneously didn't go far enough to finish the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Hiptullha said:


> They're all wannabe color revolutionaries and compradors. And if I recall correctly, Saleem Shahzad was a legit CIA informant/collaborator on their payroll. Really makes you ponder.


Yeah he did take help from CIA. He even accepted it in his last meeting with colonel xxxx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

IceCold said:


> You are talking about current army and the ISI not those who have already sold and got out and that includes everyone politicans, army, media anchors.


Haven't the previous and current haven't done enough that they see what they deserve. Your precious Bajwa was selling choran of Peace while they have snatched the Kashmir under his nose and next in line is the butchering of Kashmiris on the slow burner. In the next few years, you will see that Kashmir will be the Hindu majority state. So what the hell is he done other than being a sell-out and cry for peace. When is Current PURE leadership gonna bring the Sellouts who flourish on the dead bodies of the Pakistanis to their deserving punishment or perhaps pizza shops, golf courses are gone be in their way...



IceCold said:


> You will not see me defending them however you seem to be in some pain because of your holy grail the media guys put into spot light.


I am in Pain because Pakistan has been butchered to its core. Make an Islamic Constitution and server under that constitution. I don't care if you put Nawaz, Zardari, Musharaf or Hamid Mir in jail or to the chopping board but do it under the constitution and do it to all the sellouts in every field as well. Stop being a Hipocrate, Oathbreakers, and Sellouts. If all they wanna do is gonda ghardi then do it openly and declare it for the public and stop putting front peices to keep the butchering in the background.



IceCold said:


> The current crop if had sold Pakistan like they are constantly being accused off, than we wouldnt be seeing countries like Israel and India crying openly naming Pakistan of whom they are accused of being their agents. We would not see Pakistan's enemies like ttp and BLA taken out on foreign soil.
> Wasnt IK accused of being a yahoodi agent? Now Bajwa and Imran ka gutjor is peddled?
> Let me ask you Where were all this thakadar of free press when nawaz was sending saris to Modi, his sons doing business with Jindal and Indians visiting Pakistan without FO knowing a damn thing?
> These dalla were than having free rides with PM on foreign tours, millions spent on advertisements giving to news paper and on top only 1%tax through special SRO. No wonder no one was crying and all the sudden now they have a problem because money isnt coming the way it was, no more free rides with the PM, no more expensive advertisements for large media group.
> So yeah follow your advise and lay off of your daily dose of hypocrisy.


They have been crying before and will be crying after them as well but Pakistan has been butchered before and is being done right now as well.

Why do you seem to feel the pain and only mention the politicians, what about all the theakedars who have done all and more of it and were part, parcel, heads of the loot package which was done by all?



IceCold said:


> These dalla


 Gernailz and Co as heads along with politicians and all the rest have been butchering Pakistan in every way from head to toe. They as heads and all others should stop being hypocrites and sellouts and work under the Constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Everyone is out to save Daddy's chaadar izzat on the thread


----------



## Syed1.

Notice how patwaris are out to support their new abu Hamid Mir

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> Your call, take a few of them seriously, take a few of them as liars. Etc. But are they all wrong, are they all liars? Were their kidnappings, or shootings, (often caught on camera) all faked or staged? Have they lost all of their collective minds when they recollect who they think kidnapped them?
> 
> I don't speak for any of them as individuals, there could be liars and cheats among them, but to discount all or even most of them off-hand speaks of our own bias, not theirs.



Recently they were all jumping in synchronisation when a kid (forgot his name) accused ISI. Later turned out it was on recommendation of his asylum agent.

Do you know Toor story, the clip I heard he was saying, a man came and introduced himself as ISI then he made him chant Pakistan Zindabad Israel murdabad and Afghanistan murdabad. They beat him with a plastic pipe. A person comes to hospital in far worse condition than him after having an argument with punjab police.

I feel it very hard to believe his story.

ISI should start getting training from punjab police or sindh police.

Coming from the fact he is a pet hired by Qazi Faiz Isa and is an Afghan refugee (can anyone confirm).

THE POINT IS IF YOU WANT TO CRITICIZE ANYONE IT SHOULD BE BASED ON MERIT. IF YOU ARE INVOLVED IN BALANT PROPAGANDA AGAINST NATIONAL DEFENSE INSTITUTIONS THE PENALTY SHOULD BE DEATH.

If you have any actual proof of what he claimed than good, your argument that a particular group of journalists is highly flawed. We all know how one of their band brother got a journalists award from foreign country for getting beaten up for molesting a girl and blaming army for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakstallion

Key TTP leader found murdered in Afghanistan


Mufti Khalid was a close associate of notorious TTP chief Mullah Fazlullah



www.geo.tv





Somehow top TTP and BLA operatives being pinpointed and disappearing in Afghanistan but ISI can only scratch Asad Toors elbow while declaring they are from ISI? The absurdity of this argument is self evident.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ISI can go and kill TTP and BLA commanders in Afghanistan without anyone finding out but they have to knock and introduce themselves to some unknown Asad Ali Toor at his door.... Baatien suno in jahilon ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Haha "Ghar me gauss kay" ....
Harm khor Hamid ki language bhi Indian. 
Here is my prediction now Hamid ki biwi Hamid mein ghuss kay Marty ghi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Xestan said:


> I mean, whatever he said about a dictator is not untrue. Everything is an historical fact.



Our civilian counterparts history is far worse.

Mir and this entire group is extremely upset. From way things are going looks like Pakistan will have the last laugh in Afghanistan. You should keep in mind that what a country's intelligence agency does and its objectives are different than the common perception.


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Syed1. said:


> ISI can go and kill TTP and BLA commanders in Afghanistan without anyone finding out but they have to knock and introduce themselves to some unknown Asad Ali Toor at his door.... Baatien suno in jahilon ki


Immigration ploy!!!


----------



## Skywalker

barking dogs seldom bites


----------



## Xestan

Patriot forever said:


> Our civilian counterparts history is far worse.
> 
> Mir and this entire group is extremely upset. From way things are going looks like Pakistan will have the last laugh in Afghanistan. You should keep in mind that what a country's intelligence agency does and its objectives are different than the common perception.



It's debatable if civilians were worse or the military dictators. I believe traitors to the constitution of Pakistan and their oath are the worst of the enemies. When I'm talking about one wrong, doesn't mean I'm defending the other one. We should learn to condemn one without bringing in the other to justify our bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Xestan said:


> It's debatable if civilians were worse or the military dictators. I believe traitors to the constitution of Pakistan and their oath are the worst of the enemies. When I'm talking about one wrong, doesn't mean I'm defending the other one. We should learn to condemn one without bringing in the other to justify our bias.



Please report it to authorities if anyone is propagating support for a declared traitor. 

Supremacy of Law is Supremacy of Constitution.
Good governance is a byproduct of supremacy of law.

Law is what separates us from the animals. PTI has a fundamental problem with democracy


----------



## Patriot forever

Xestan said:


> It's debatable if civilians were worse or the military dictators. I believe traitors to the constitution of Pakistan and their oath are the worst of the enemies. When I'm talking about one wrong, doesn't mean I'm defending the other one. We should learn to condemn one without bringing in the other to justify our bias.



I mean it is quiet evident where your bias lies. If that is the case bring me a single actual proof of the allegations you raised on national institute? 
Do you have anything apart from the words of an afghan refugee just like umar cheema?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

darksider said:


> did they come out like this when a poor journalist got murdered after repoting of paid rally participant of ppp in Sindh?
> i don't saw any protest for that poor journalist or did i miss it?



Woh murder Pakistani liberals ki favorite pee pee pee government main hua tha

Woh halal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot forever

El Sidd said:


> Please report it to authorities if anyone is propagating support for a declared traitor.
> 
> Supremacy of Law is Supremacy of Constitution.
> Good governance is a byproduct of supremacy of law.
> 
> Law is what separates us from the animals. PTI has a fundamental problem with democracy



We have seen the rule of law in Sindh, perhaps you should give this advice to that animal in London to follow the law, and uphold the affidavit he submitted.


----------



## El Sidd

Patriot forever said:


> We have seen the rule of law in Sindh, perhaps you should give this advice to that animal in London to follow the law, and uphold the affidavit he submitted.


PTI fans talking about Sindh is the worst insult a Sindhi can ever get.

GoP can import 3rd generation criminals from UK on treaty but cannot politely ask former PM back? 

Who you kidding mate?


----------



## Patriot forever

El Sidd said:


> PTI fans talking about Sindh is the worst insult a Sindhi can ever get.
> 
> GoP can import 3rd generation criminals from UK on treaty but cannot politely ask former PM back?
> 
> Who you kidding mate?



The truth must be really insulting when someone shows the mirror. 
Hahaha. Why should anyone ask. Didn't that turd himself submitted the affidavit. Of course we were talking about the so called defenders of constitution


----------



## xyx007

We knew it after this tweet make more sense, why these types of paid journalists are coming out of holes and attacking our establishment and Pakistan. upcoming days for Pakistan is not easy but we will fight together.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397866433217019904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Patriot forever said:


> The truth must be really insulting when someone shows the mirror.
> Hahaha. Why should anyone ask. Didn't that turd himself submitted the affidavit. Of course we were talking about the so called defenders of constitution



There's ample space available in the constitutional system to hold that affidavit true which has GoP mark on it.

There's no will as GoP relies heavily on PMLn and PPP cadets to run the machine.


----------



## The Eagle

Since the failures of plans and despite all efforts to keep Pakistan on backfoot; the rising Pakistan being only Muslim Atomic Power that challenged Israeli illegal occupation and human rights crimes openly without any fear, suddenly triggers people like Hamid Mir & Asad Ali Toor to act maliciously only if there will be a response. Ironically, Hamid Mir wasn't seen when Israeli jets bombed the hell out of AP & AJ offices in Palestine.

Speaking of attacking journalists in Pakistan, Asad Ali Toor wasn't attacked by any institution neither the absar alam or anyone else. In-fact, it was Geo that issues main page apology back then post Hamid Mir unsubstantiated rant. Son of a Mir wouldn't be speaking like that if there was a media blackout or being targeted for criticism. The way Hamid Mir speaks, Asad Blames, Absar orchestrated drama and many more; there is no example if any state would be suppressing and they will live freely like that. Their blames & then their own acts contradicts themselves but also, exposes them hypocrites or even people that believes into them.

Pakistan challenged Israel, India & deep pockets and suddenly Asad Toor & Mir started to speak foul. However, they want a reaction so that Pakistan can be labelled for wrong but Institutes knows the best while Hamid Mir can keep recalling a woman as such of his interest like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

I don't know how and what level of mental gymnastics allows people to arrive at the conclusions that journalists are staging kidnappings and beatings, and going even to the length of getting shot (or shot multiple times), just to defame an army and establishment that is already widely criticised for this sort of rogue behaviour and has a history of it.

But pls don't let that stop you, continue these mental gymnastics until you twist yourself into an intellectual pretzel, incapable of seeing any wrong in your security establishment. Rogue establishment über alles!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot forever

The Eagle said:


> Since the failures of plans and despite all efforts to keep Pakistan on backfoot; the rising Pakistan being only Muslim Atomic Power that challenged Israeli illegal occupation and human rights crimes openly without any fear, suddenly triggers people like Hamid Mir & Asad Ali Toor to act maliciously only if there will be a response. Ironically, Hamid Mir wasn't seen when Israeli jets bombed the hell out of AP & AJ offices in Palestine.
> 
> Speaking of attacking journalists in Pakistan, Asad Ali Toor wasn't attacked by any institution neither the absar alam or anyone else. In-fact, it was Geo that issues main page apology back then post Hamid Mir unsubstantiated rant. Son of a Mir wouldn't be speaking like that if there was a media blackout or being targeted for criticism. The way Hamid Mir speaks, Asad Blames, Absar orchestrated drama and many more; there is no example if any state would be suppressing and they will live freely like that. Their blames & then their own acts contradicts themselves but also, exposes them hypocrites or even people that believes into them.
> 
> Pakistan challenged Israel, India & deep pockets and suddenly Asad Toor & Mir started to speak foul. However, they want a reaction so that Pakistan can be labelled for wrong but Institutes knows the best while Hamid Mir can keep recalling a woman as such of his interest like that.



The so called enlightened, still believe that army shot hamid mir. 

@Jungibaaz Sir can explain the actual story behind that propaganda?


----------



## Syed1.

Xestan said:


> It's debatable if civilians were worse or the military dictators. I believe traitors to the constitution of Pakistan and their oath are the worst of the enemies. When I'm talking about one wrong, doesn't mean I'm defending the other one. We should learn to condemn one without bringing in the other to justify our bias.


Right and we all know where your bias lies.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> The so called enlightened, still believe that army shot hamid mir.
> 
> @Jungibaaz Sir can explain the actual story behind that propaganda?


No idea, I'm taking the story as it has been reported. It's up to the other side to prove, or at least describe, their absurd idea that perhaps Hamid Mir shot himself a couple of times, or otherwise used an unrelated issue to defame the army and ISI.


----------



## El Sidd

Jungibaaz said:


> I don't know how and what level of mental gymnastics allows people to arrive at the conclusions that journalists are staging kidnappings and beatings, and going even to the length of getting shot (or shot multiple times), just to defame an army and establishment that is already widely criticised for this sort of rogue behaviour and has a history of it.
> 
> But pls don't let that stop you, continue these mental gymnastics until you twist yourself into an intellectual pretzel, incapable of seeing any wrong in your security establishment.



Conspiracy theories sell but when has the government ever succeeded in application of law in spirit or even for sport for the masses?

Journalism in Pakistan is a harsh reality ridden by politics but again it's governance matter. 

GoP happily allowed many criminals to go abroad because of their potential to blackmail the government not the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Patriot forever said:


> The so called enlightened, still believe that army shot hamid mir.
> 
> @Jungibaaz Sir can explain the actual story behind that propaganda?


First time I've seen bandage over shirt  









This is the level of these dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

What about the bill? I thought there was a bill which says one could be in jail and charged 0.5 million Rs if found defaming the forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Death Professor said:


> What about the bill? I thought there was a bill which says one could be in jail and charged 0.5 million Rs if found defaming the forces?



You know that GoP would end up spending 10 million to extract .5 million.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Syed1. said:


> First time I've seen bandage over shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 748878
> 
> 
> 
> This is the level of these dogs



It's looks like some sort of cast, not bandages. Are you a medical doctor?


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Most people who hate army have some sort of connection in Islamabad and they have failed to realise that it was army who built that city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

El Sidd said:


> Conspiracy theories sell but when has the government ever succeeded in application of law in spirit or even for sport for the masses?
> 
> Journalism in Pakistan is a harsh reality ridden by politics but again it's governance matter.
> 
> GoP happily allowed many criminals to go abroad because of their potential to blackmail the government not the public.



Constitutions, heads of state, judges and courts, and even elected governments do not survive our security establishment. No conspiracy in those at all, just plain fact and recorded history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> No idea, I'm taking the story as it has been reported. It's up to the other side to prove, or at least describe, their absurd idea that perhaps Hamid Mir shot himself a couple of times, or otherwise used an unrelated issue to defame the army and ISI.



Maybe the geo apology?

Or so so recently what army chief had to say about hamid mir to reveal who actually shot him?

Ohh these events always happen at a very convenient time.

How media was manipulated and used to orchestrate a story about attack on sharif in LONDON by army, is proof enough? If I am not mistaken the same band of presstitutes were propagating it in a coordinated manner? AN ATTACK ON INSTITUTION?


----------



## Syed1.

Jungibaaz said:


> It's looks like some sort of cast, not bandages. Are you a medical doctor?


Are you?


----------



## El Sidd

Jungibaaz said:


> Constitutions, heads of state, judges and courts, and even elected governments do not survive our security establishment. No conspiracy in those at all, just plain fact and recorded history.



Why do you casually ignore Zias shot plane? 

A security state works like a security state. 

It's just a whole lot grey and very less black or white which is infuriating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Syed1. said:


> Are you?



He was shot for real, but not by institution but by a member of some religious organization who were offended by something he said.
That's why the army chief when asked about attacks on journalists he gave mirs particular example to actually say who shot him.

The point is I have never across an actual case of journalist killed by army, instead we can quote a handfull killed by political leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> *Maybe the geo apology?*
> 
> Or so so recently what army chief had to say about hamid mir to reveal who actually shot him?
> 
> Ohh these events always happen at a very convenient time.
> 
> How media was manipulated and used to orchestrate a story about attack on sharif in LONDON by army, is proof enough? If I am not mistaken the same band of presstitutes were propagating it in a coordinated manner? AN ATTACK ON INSTITUTION?



It's not that hard to make a commercial media group cower, pressure was placed on them to redact, PEMRA downgraded Geo, I think they lost something like 80% of their audience. That's enough to make any commercial entity scream. Add to that an upcoming certainty of a suspension, which was 2 weeks but might have been longer had they not have complied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Patriot forever said:


> He was shot for real, but not by institution but by a member of some religious organization who were offended by something he said.
> That's why the army chief when asked about attacks on journalists he gave mirs particular example to actually say who shot him.
> 
> The point is I have never across an actual case of journalist killed by army, instead we can quote a handfull killed by political leadership.



All these people @Jungibaaz @Xestan @El Sidd are hardcore loyalist of piggy Nawaj. They long to see him back in office. These days Nawaj is acting as anti army so his supporters have to do the same. Tomorrow Nawaj will take his usual spot at the feet of army licking their boots then these same people will become pro army.


----------



## The Eagle

Patriot forever said:


> The so called enlightened, still believe that army shot hamid mir.




Let me tell you, not everyone in Pakistani media is a journalist. There are more of assets, blackmailers & foreign agents. As Jung owner said himself "Ma Pakistan ma Hakoomat Banata or Girata Hu". If not mistaken in exact words it was like "I am the one that forms a Government in Pakistan or take it down". Most of these so-called Journalists are influencers wannabe policy makers instead of reporting issues or other side of story. Almost everyone of them is trying to become a decision maker or proving like there's none to believe but only Media speaks the truth. Hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Syed1. said:


> Are you?



I'm not the one making claims about a person's injuries being fake. This is the mental gymnastics I spoke about. You said it was bandages, not me. It looks to me, despite no medical background, that he is wearing some sort of stomach brace or cast, probably for posture and to help him sit upright. I've seen people wearing these.

So what are you arguing here? That he wasn't shot and that he faked his injuries? Or that he was shot but he did it himself (staged)? Or it was an unrelated incident, and against all wisdom and logic he blames the army for no reason? Take a pick of whatever argument you wish, I don't wish to engage in these games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> It's not that hard to make a commercial media group cower, pressure was placed on them to redact, PEMRA downgraded Geo, I think they lost something like 80% of their audience. That's enough to make any commercial entity scream. Add to that an upcoming certainty of a suspension, which was 2 weeks but might have been longer had they not have complied.



Bro if you report something wrong than obviously it comes at a price.

Just a few weeks ago army chief himself gave the example of hamid mir hypocrisy when asked a question about journalistic attacks after absar alam drama. He said there are better ways to do the job, instead of these childish things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> Bro if you report something wrong than obviously it comes at a price.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago army chief himself gave the example of hamid mir hypocrisy when asked a question about journalistic attacks after absar alam drama.



The only thing wrong they did was to overzealously air the accusations of a person, and present them with too much credibility. They were essentially supporting his accusation and lost their neutrality. They should present fairly and wait for an investigation.

I do not believe for a second that they were swayed to believe that Hamid Mir was lying. Early on they were defending him and defending their stance. Only when lots of pressure was applied, they lost their rankings by PEMRA, and their TV ratings, ad revenue, with a suspension of undefined length looming, did they finally buckle.


----------



## The Eagle

Syed1. said:


> First time I've seen bandage over shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 748878
> 
> 
> 
> This is the level of these dogs



The most incompetent Army I must say, when it comes to shoot journalists if any. Pakistan Army is only good at shooting spies, enemies, terrorists, proxies or even those rats in Afghanistan but Hamid Mir, Taha Siddiqi, Norani, Mati, Absar, Asad Ali Toor, Gulalai and their likes always survives or never seriously wounded to near death.

May be the specific lot of journalists in Pakistan, have some kind of special powers as they survive and gives statement within hours of attack and finds ISI/Pakistan Army behind attacks. What a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> The only thing wrong they did was to overzealously air the accusations of a person, and present them with too much credibility. They were essentially supporting his accusation and lost their neutrality. They should present fairly and wait for an investigation.
> 
> I do not believe for a second that they were swayed to believe that Hamid Mir was lying. Early on they were defending him and defending their stance. Only when lots of pressure was applied, they lost their rankings by PEMRA, and their TV ratings, ad revenue, with a suspension of undefined length looming, did they finally buckle.



To simply put they had not a single shred of evidence to back up the story they were running. 



I will also be extremely critical of Toor story. It is laughable. 
The ISI agent introduced himself as ISI agent, beat him with a PLASTIC pipe on his FOREARM, made him chant Pakistan Zindabad, Israel murdabad Afghanistan murdabad. 

And there are people who actually believed this pranksters story, a paid tout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

The way to handle such guys is to remove the oxygen they feed on. Learn from how the West does it. They have mastered the art of subterfuge:

1) Question such journalists and their journalistic credentials - move them to the margins of their profession
2) Every man and woman has skeletons in their closets. Identify his and use it as leverage. Where there is no leverage to have, use these as body blows to further erode their credibility.
3) Money is a corrupter. Without a doubt there would be dealings and transactions that are questionable. Expose those, including any international funding channels
4) Hit his institution and related parties with legitimate fines, fees and taxes. Basically follow the book to the hilt. 
5) Make him and his associates radio-active.
6) Stop all international sourcing of funds and support through AML efforts
7) Put him and his cohorts into a legal merry go round. 

The method to removing such snakes is to expose them to light. Dont go after their lives or their industry or their zaat. Make them individually a pariah and question their journalistic credentials and put them into legal, bureaucratic machinery. With time they'll become irrelevant and whither away. 

That is the way the west handles their traitors, and that is the way to do it smartly. Not some sloppy Russian way that opens them to more scrutiny, or old school Pakistani method of "rubber hoses".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> To simply put they had not a single shred of evidence to back up the story they were running.
> 
> I will also be extremely critical of Toor story. It is laughable.
> The ISI agent introduced himself as ISI agent, beat him with a PLASTIC pipe on his FOREARM, made him chant Pakistan Zindabad, Israel murdabad Afghanistan murdabad.
> 
> And there are people who actually believed this pranksters story, a paid tout.



Great, let's have an investigation then, not just for this tout but for all of them. Have both the accused and the accusers under oath, have FIA and the police collect evidence, record statements, etc. With this sort of scrutiny, there'd be nowhere to hide for anyone. The scum would be exposed whichever side they reside in.


akramishaqkhan said:


> The way to handle such guys is to remove the oxygen they feed on. Learn from how the West does it. They have mastered the art of subterfuge:
> 
> 1) Question such journalists and their journalistic credentials - move them to the margins of their profession
> 2) Every man and woman has skeletons in their closets. Identify his and use it as leverage. Where there is no leverage to have, use these as body blows to further erode their credibility.
> 3) Money is a corrupter. Without a doubt there would be dealings and transactions that are questionable. Expose those, including any international funding channels
> 4) Hit his institution and related parties with legitimate fines, fees and taxes. Basically follow the book to the hilt.
> 5) Make him and his associates radio-active.
> 6) Stop all international sourcing of funds and support through AML efforts
> 7) Put him and his cohorts into a legal merry go round.
> 
> The method to removing such snakes is to expose them to light. Dont go after their lives or their industry or their zaat. Make them individually a pariah and question their journalistic credentials and put them into legal, bureaucratic machinery. With time they'll become irrelevant and whither away.
> 
> That is the way the west handles their traitors, and that is the way to do it smartly. Not some sloppy Russian way that opens them to more scrutiny, or old school Pakistani method of "rubber hoses".


A lot of these steps are already practised with great effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Eagle said:


> Since the failures of plans and despite all efforts to keep Pakistan on backfoot; the rising Pakistan being only Muslim Atomic Power that challenged Israeli illegal occupation and human rights crimes openly without any fear, suddenly triggers people like Hamid Mir & Asad Ali Toor to act maliciously only if there will be a response. Ironically, Hamid Mir wasn't seen when Israeli jets bombed the hell out of AP & AJ offices in Palestine.
> 
> Speaking of attacking journalists in Pakistan, Asad Ali Toor wasn't attacked by any institution neither the absar alam or anyone else. In-fact, it was Geo that issues main page apology back then post Hamid Mir unsubstantiated rant. Son of a Mir wouldn't be speaking like that if there was a media blackout or being targeted for criticism. The way Hamid Mir speaks, Asad Blames, Absar orchestrated drama and many more; there is no example if any state would be suppressing and they will live freely like that. Their blames & then their own acts contradicts themselves but also, exposes them hypocrites or even people that believes into them.
> 
> Pakistan challenged Israel, India & deep pockets and suddenly Asad Toor & Mir started to speak foul. However, they want a reaction so that Pakistan can be labelled for wrong but Institutes knows the best while Hamid Mir can keep recalling a woman as such of his interest like that.


I find another thing funny.
Hamid meer accusing army of befriending india yet worked for amaan ki asha?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Respect4Respect01 said:


>


This man is becoming too emotional. Something is working which has him so triggered.

Having said that - Pak Army has only itself to blame. When they work outside of their mandate they open themselves to such mindless drivel, and every tire burst in Pakistan becomes their responsibility or their acts. The politicians and their incompetence has been masterful in blame deflection. Bureaucrats have become masterful in blame deflection. Judiciary has become masterful in blame deflection. Every incompetent Pakistani has Army to thank for as their own incompetence can easily be put on the Army shoulders.

Sometimes I think the only way to solve this is to collapse the entire system. Build massive prison systems, and drop the lot in it. Organic change and evolution is not going to happen. Democracy is too weak a system and gets easily influenced by external parties and enemies. Bring a civilian run system of technocrats and reboot the whole experiment (judiciary and bureaucracy in particular). Otherwise one day this entire experiment might collapse under the weight of corruption and jahalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Haramzadu ki aulad ab hamay sikhay gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Jungibaaz said:


> The attack on Asad Ali Toor by cowardly and pathetic criminals.


Just a question.We have seen two assasinations of high profile terrorists in the last two days.The same ISI cant deal with some stupid underemployed journos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

akramishaqkhan said:


> This man is becoming too emotional. Something is working which has him so triggered.


I agree, never saw him that hyper before ... ? 

BTW ye to hona hi tha...When Israeli FM tweets about how can Pakistan speaks on behalf of Palestine and act as “Human rights Champion” ... foreign funded assets had to show their loyalties to prove him right ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Adecypher said:


> I agree, never saw him that hyper before who is behind his back ... ?


Judiciary/PMLN/JUIF/PPP/ANP.


----------



## Adecypher

HAIDER said:


> Judiciary/PMLN/JUIF/PPP/ANP.


Very sad indeed...


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Respect4Respect01 said:


>


I know that Toor has an FIA case and court hearing is next week.. can anyone share details ? @Foxtrot Alpha 

And any other videos ?

Btw it's funny how every journo when has a court hearing gets kidnapped or gets trashed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

All of Pakistan's filth in one location. Where is a drone strike when you need one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398685365007966215

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Five Reasons Why Hamid Mir (Jaffar) might be aggressive...and upset:


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I find another thing funny.
> Hamid meer accusing army of befriending india yet worked for amaan ki asha?



Interestingly, he is more hurt while the boys hunts his beloved bright students & so-called missing persons in Balochistan. Mir becoming desperate by times as his academic propaganda failed. Now, he is just showing his true colours. I still insist that we shall not pay attention to him instead, keep hunting their assets so Hamid Mir can cut himself so many times. Time to show him his Aman Ka Tamasha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> I know that Toor has an FIA case and court hearing is next week.. can anyone share details ? @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> And any other videos ?
> 
> Btw it's funny how every journo when has a court hearing gets kidnapped or gets trashed ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398655588209512449
@Jungibaaz Sir food for thought. Now he will say I am victimised by FIA because I spoke against army. Same chit from umer cheemas and shirazis book how to win a sponsered journalistic award by attacking army. See no one of the said presstitudes are talking about the harrasment case by a fellow female journalist.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398669530977636356

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

pakar ke jail mei dalo ais ko

pakistan doesnt need their wisdom analysis because of them now

sahafat aik ghaleez paisha hai pakistan ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Saifullah said:


> while they have snatched the Kashmir


Here comes another moronic argument. You need to have something in the first place for someone to be able to snatch it. When did Pakistan had Kashmir to begin with that got snatched under Bajwa? 


Saifullah said:


> Stop being a Hipocrate


Says the hypocrite who cant even spell it right!

The rest of your argument is pretty lame, nothing short of a rant. If you had an iota of decency and character than your pain should have started alot earlier and not now when things are actually changing for the better. 
Let me ask you where were you during the past 30 plus rule of Nawaz and Co under which Pakistan was brought to its knees? Where was the so called Media, the civil society? Why was there no hue and cry when Modi visited Pakistan without visa or when Jindal visited Pakistan and went to Murree, when Nawaz told AK Gujral about the positions of Kashmiri Muhajdeen or when he surrendered unilaterally in Kargil and that too on Clinton's table when results were different on the ground? You were nowhere because you all were getting your share of the bone. Today you are screaming to the roof top because that bone is no longer there. All the haram kamai has stopped. No more expensive tours, no more advertisements, no free lunches. Hence the burn. 
People like you have audacity to speak now when all of your life you have been sucking up to corruption, nepotism taking turns to loot and plunder Pakistan. 
Like i said follow your own advise and quit your own hypocrisy before lecturing others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Wow this Asad Ali Suwar must have the same genes as Wolverine miraculously recovered in a day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398693189507334150

@Jungibaaz here's your hero. Let us know how he recovered so quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Folks lose their minds when everything they have start getting lost one after another........

All RAW/CIA/MOSSAD etc. agents inside Pak are in for a great trouble....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398690795700453379

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

IceCold said:


> And those cowardly and pathetic criminals belong to the army? Found my none other than our own Sherlock Homes Mr Hamid Mir.




IS IT OKE TO PISS ON THE SACRED TREE NOW?

ITS ALREADY 72 YRS, ............. NO- ONE IS ALLOWED TO PISS ON THE SACRED TREE.

LET ALONE THE SACRED COW,, WHICH IS EATING ALL THE GREEN PASTURE OF PAKISTAN.........


Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Folks lose their minds when everything they have start getting lost one after another........
> 
> All RAW/CIA/MOSSAD etc. agents inside Pak are in for a great trouble....




THE PROBLEM WITH OUR PARTRIOTS IS, WHAT EVER HAPPENS IN PAKISTAN, 
IS BLAMED ON . CIA/RAW/MOSSAD.

AND THEY CANT SEE THE SAUSAGE RIGHT INFRONT OF THEM

.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Syed1. said:


> Wow this Asad Ali Suwar must have the same genes as Wolverine miraculously recovered in a day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398693189507334150
> 
> @Jungibaaz here's your hero. Let us know how he recovered so quickly



Is this your professional opinion, or just another random potshot?

Here it is from another angle:







Notice the injuries on his left arm. Now ask yourself who's taking you for a fool?



Zee-shaun said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398690795700453379

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Jungibaaz

Thank you for contributing some sanity to this thread.

Those denying the army's role by suggesting that it would have murdered these journalists had they been an inconvenience have a brain the size of a walnut. Have they forgotten the Khashoggi scandal? Do they think the army can bear the international repercussions that follow such heinous crimes - repercussions which even the Saudi crown prince was barely able to withstand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Sifar zero said:


> Just a question.We have seen two assasinations of high profile terrorists in the last two days.The same ISI cant deal with some stupid underemployed journos.



Only two of the journalists discussed so far have actually been shot. Why they both survived I can't say, but Hamid Mir was shot multiple times. As for Asad Ali Toor, Matiullah Jan, Ahmad Noorani, and others, there was no attempt on their life, they were either roughed up, or detained for whatever purpose one might presume. Most of these people have directly alleged that the establishment did it. To say that their injuries or ordeals were self-inflicted is the most pathetic cop-out imaginable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Not the first time this snakes son of Mir Waris Mir Jaffar Mir Saddiq attacked out state. Yet our generals take him on helicopter rides and attend his family wedding like obnoxious morons. Our state should at least have some dignity and not carry him around like he is some VIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Patriot forever said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398655588209512449
> @Jungibaaz Sir food for thought. Now he will say I am victimised by FIA because I spoke against army. Same chit from umer cheemas and shirazis book how to win a sponsered journalistic award by attacking army. See no one of the said presstitudes are talking about the harrasment case by a fellow female journalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398669530977636356



You guys will be surprised to know that Asad Ali Toor was roughed due to personal feud by some people. Not to mention his harassment & unethical language against a woman journalist/anchor. Furthermore, he had already provoked religious boys as well. The Toor was pumped to be treated like that by his handlers and now they all are playing their cards while the boy was grilled as he deserved. He is still promised for asylum visa and life abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

RAMPAGE said:


> @Jungibaaz
> 
> Thank you for contributing some sanity to this thread.
> 
> Those denying the army's role by suggesting that it would have murdered these journalists had they been an inconvenience have a brain the size of a walnut. Have they forgotten the Khashoggi scandal? Do they think the army can bear the international repercussions that follow such heinous crimes - repercussions which even the Saudi crown prince was barely able to withstand?



You're 100% right about the int'l repercussions, the last thing I want is for the ordinary Pakistani to suffer sanctions or other loss due to freedom of the press. I don't blame the reaction of the other side on this thread, we're all conditioned from a young age not to think criticise or view in a negative light a few holy cows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Jungibaaz said:


> Only two of the journalists discussed so far have actually been shot. Why they both survived I can't say, but Hamid Mir was shot multiple times. As for Asad Ali Toor, Matiullah Jan, Ahmad Noorani, and others, there was no attempt on their life, they were either roughed up, or detained for whatever purpose one might presume. Most of these people have directly alleged that the establishment did it. To say that their injuries or ordeals were self-inflicted is the most pathetic cop-out imaginable.


And why was Asad Toor attacked only a week before his hearing for a harassment case against him?.Care to explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> Is this your professional opinion, or just another random potshot?
> 
> Here it is from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the injuries on his left arm. Now ask yourself who's taking you for a fool?




I got a worse arm after a sports injury. Have you ever seen someone after being beaten in a police station. Looks like a scratch in comparison. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398645048129069062

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jungibaaz said:


> You're 100% right about the int'l repercussions, the last thing I want is for the ordinary Pakistani to suffer sanctions or other loss due to freedom of the press. I don't blame the reaction of the other side on this thread, we're all conditioned from a young age not to think criticise or view in a negative light a few holy cows.


Yes, but this site seems to attract the most zealously bigoted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> I got a worse arm after a sports injury. Have you ever seen someone after being beaten in a police station. Looks like a scratch in comparison.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398645048129069062



So he faked it is what you're now arguing? Let me know where your collective mental gymnastics ends to we can discuss from there. Are the injuries not there, or are they there but just not bad enough to be taken seriously, are they self-inflicted, or maybe just the boys didn't go far enough and finish the job? Whatever logic you apply to reach whichever conclusion, please also apply it to the cases of kidnapping (including where it's caught on tape), and shootings (including case of multiple gunshots, and that which is caught on camera). Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

RAMPAGE said:


> Have they forgotten the Khashoggi scandal? Do they think the army can bear the international repercussions that follow such heinous crimes - repercussions which even the Saudi crown prince was barely able to withstand?



So the Pakistani military thought it was a bad idea to kill the journo because it would make them look bad, and instead, sent goons to beat him up, force him to chant Israel murdabad, and then politely inform him that they came from the ISI. Makes perfect sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> You're 100% right about the int'l repercussions, the last thing I want is for the ordinary Pakistani to suffer sanctions or other loss due to freedom of the press. I don't blame the reaction of the other side on this thread, we're all conditioned from a young age not to think criticise or view in a negative light a few holy cows.



If they wanted to do it, there are a thousand more ways than that dumb khosganni murder. 
PPP gets away with murder of a journalist every few months, any repurcussions? 

The point is army is well past these antics a long time ago, besides it was a dud case, it is being raised up again after 2 days especially after fawad chaudry interview. 

You will get the further proof you need when his hearing scheduled next week nears, watch out for the posture these presstitudes take and how they relate the hearing to this drama. 

*How can one forget the drama they just played a few days ago accusing ISI of attacking nawaz sharif in London? *


This is not the first time such drama has unfolded.


----------



## Jungibaaz

RAMPAGE said:


> Yes, but this site seems to attract the most zealously bigoted.



Aye, always does. We won't see any change or justice here. Like I said, they recently got away with kidnapping IG Sindh. And have in the past overthrown elected governments with impunity. What are a few pesky journalists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

Jungibaaz said:


> So he faked it is what you're now arguing?



This has already happened in the past, so it's not unbelievable. Some PMLN activist by the name of Sarmad Sultan faked his own abduction, claimed his entire family got killed by the military and posted cute selfies of himself in bandages and later it all turned out to be fake. The guy got a lot of press for a while until he got exposed. The media class has created a trust deficit by constantly lying and in doing so, they've set the bar for evidence very high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Hiptullha said:


> This has already happened in the past, so it's not unbelievable. Some PMLN activist by the name of Sarmad Sultan faked his own abduction, claimed his entire family got killed by the military and posted cute selfies of himself in bandages and later it all turned out to be fake. The guy got a lot of press for a while until he got exposed. The media class has created a trust deficit by constantly lying and in doing so, they've set the bar for evidence very high.



Okay, understood. So this one was 100% fake. How about two that got shot, did they stage that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Jungibaaz said:


> How about two that got shot, did they stage that?



I don't know. I genuinely don't know what to believe with journos because they've had a long history of playing with facts and trying to deceive the public. The only thing I do know is that I will only trust them if they can provide definitive evidence.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

While we continue, please have a listen to this Mossad/RAW agent's fake story.








Hiptullha said:


> I don't know. I genuinely don't know what to believe with journos because they've had a long history of playing with facts and trying to deceive the public. The only thing I do know is that I will only trust them if they can provide definitive evidence.



I see what you're saying, and I don't know either. But I'd have to be exercising in a huge display of wilful ignorance to believe that none or most of these stories aren't true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Jungibaaz said:


> While we continue, please have a listen to this Mossad/RAW agent's fake story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, and I don't know either. But I'd have to be exercising in a huge display of wilful ignorance to believe that none or most of these stories aren't true.



I can bring the entire euro disinformation lab report about the way these journalists act, was it fake too? There are very threads on how journalists are enrolled in embassies for propagating the desired narrative, scholarships and courses are offered.

Please don't bring in the wilful ignorance argument based on old stories, it's lame. I actually advocate for a much harsher course of action, strict laws and separate courts and harsher punishment for these actors, only that way we can stop their interference.

*The same band of presstitutes were accusing ISI just a week or so ago of attacking sharif in London. That case is closed right and is confirmed orchestrated coordinated attack on state institution, what punishment do the journalists involved in that act deserve? *
Just a simple question so that people on this forum know where the enlightened stand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

The *collective intelligence* of some of the posters on this thread is on *vacation*. I meant which intelligence agency in the world have protocol to furnish who they are or give a slight indication which points to them specially w.r.t Pakistan in current circumstances ... there is a saying:
*
THINK* it is *NOT* illegal *Yet*!


----------



## Baghial

Jungibaaz said:


> Is this your professional opinion, or just another random potshot?
> 
> Here it is from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the injuries on his left arm. Now ask yourself who's taking you for a fool?










A PHOTO WORTH . MILLIONS DEATHS... GUESS WHO THE CHAP IS WITH CIA DIRECTOR, 

GIVING A TOUR OF TICKET TO JANNAT TRAINING CAMP IN KPK?

HOW OUR JACKELS TEAMED WITH HYEANS ,, TO BRING ISLAM IN REGION....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Patriot forever said:


> I can bring the entire euro disinformation lab report about the way these journalists act, was it fake too?



Sure, please do. Which of these journalists does it mention and how does it discredit them?



> There are very threads on how journalists are enrolled in embassies for propagating the desired narrative, scholarships and courses are offered.



I discussed at length in one of those threads about Ahmad Noorani, all the accusations were bs and based on thin air.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Respect4Respect01 said:


>


Sheerazi ki video leak honay Wali hai.


----------



## Syed1.

Jungibaaz said:


> Is this your professional opinion, or just another random potshot?
> 
> Here it is from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the injuries on his left arm. Now ask yourself who's taking you for a fool?


Ok fool why was he wearing bandages on both arms just yesterday. Where are the 'injuries' on the right arm???


RAMPAGE said:


> Yes, but this site seems to attract the most zealously bigoted.


The biggest bigot is the one who holds his incorrect opinion over others and thinks that only he is right. You are welcome to exit from this thread and forum you won't be missed. Get lost.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

fitpOsitive said:


> Sheerazi ki video leak honay Wali hai.




THEN IN 2023 NIAZI KI VIDEO BHI LEAK HOGI,,,,, MURAD SAEED KI SAAT?


----------



## Path-Finder

Baghial said:


> THEN IN 2023 NIAZI KI VIDEO BHI LEAK HOGI,,,,, MURAD SAEED KI SAAT?


Do you think massi mussebths love in the cave and her running away will be leaked in 2023?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

@Jungibaaz brother your favorite journalist Hamid Mir is spewing venom against Pakistan on Indian media.


----------



## Chakar The Great

So what? Pakistan is a democratic country. He is allowed to say whatever he believes in. 


Army is no more a scared cow.


----------



## Syed1.

For the patwaris who have accepted Hamid Mir as their new father and are defending Asad Ali Toor as if their life depended on it, #ArrestHamidMir is the top trend in Pakistan with over 65k tweets and counting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah

IceCold said:


> Here comes another moronic argument. You need to have something in the first place for someone to be able to snatch it. When did Pakistan had Kashmir to begin with that got snatched under Bajwa?
> 
> Says the hypocrite who cant even spell it right!


Come up with the moronic arguments when in few years you will see the pattern of the repeated butchering of Kashmiris one by one, house by house and do 30min silence with choran of Peace after that.
Says the person who is not getting tired of being a boot polisher and just wants sellouts to be run free. Angerazi madri zuban nahi mn na sirf baat karnay k lye sikhi ha apnayi nahi, tu galtiyan tu hon gy.



IceCold said:


> The rest of your argument is pretty lame, nothing short of a rant. If you had an iota of decency and character than your pain should have started alot earlier and not now when things are actually changing for the better.
> Let me ask you where were you during the past 30 plus rule of Nawaz and Co under which Pakistan was brought to its knees? Where was the so called Media, the civil society? Why was there no hue and cry when Modi visited Pakistan without visa or when Jindal visited Pakistan and went to Murree, when Nawaz told AK Gujral about the positions of Kashmiri Muhajdeen or when he surrendered unilaterally in Kargil and that too on Clinton's table when results were different on the ground? You were nowhere because you all were getting your share of the bone. Today you are screaming to the roof top because that bone is no longer there. All the haram kamai has stopped. No more expensive tours, no more advertisements, no free lunches. Hence the burn.
> People like you have audacity to speak now when all of your life you have been sucking up to corruption, nepotism taking turns to loot and plunder Pakistan.
> Like i said follow your own advise and quit your own hypocrisy before lecturing others.


You need to study the history of Pakistan and then you might not put wrong facts or perhaps that's not what you want to do after all.
*Musharaf* was the one who sent Spahis to get butchered by the Indian Army and IAF, if you have the audacity to mention Kashmir then you should have also mentioned how Musharaf agreed and let the Indian Army* barb wire all the borders even in Kashmir and effectively gave up on the Kashmir*. Let me give you one more fact Zardari's government was the* first government since the creation of Pakistan* which completed its time. Before that Musharaf had a free for all in Pakistan during his time and if he was so Pure he could have cleaned up all the departments if that's what he wanted.

Put everyone on the Takhta dar Nawaz, Zardari, Musharaf, and the rest of the sellouts as well along with the Hamid Mir just do it under the Law and Constitution.

P.S. I don't have enmity towards you and please don't pretend to know me. I have a problem with sellouts be it a Politician, Journalist, Beaurcrates, or the beloved Gernailz. Whoever has butchered Pakistan should be punished accordingly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Baghial said:


> THEN IN 2023 NIAZI KI VIDEO BHI LEAK HOGI,,,,, MURAD SAEED KI SAAT?


Tum Sheerazi ki video main hogay ya Niazi ki?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Syed1. said:


> For the patwaris who have accepted Hamid Mir as their new father and are defending Asad Ali Toor as if their life depended on it, #ArrestHamidMir is the top trend in Pakistan with over 65k tweets and counting.


a new paad wala nasha for the amritsari tubbars poojari's.


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> GENERAL MUSHRAF SAID----
> PAKISTANI WOMEN GET RAPED - JUST TO GET VISA -AND GET SETTELED IN EUROPE
> 
> ................HAHHAHA
> 
> PAKISTANI WOMEN ARE STILL GETTING RAPED
> BUT GENERAL MUSHRAF GOT SETTELED IN UK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> JEE MAIN, JIN KI LARKI ROOZ BAAGH JATI HAI
> UNKI VIDEO MAIN HOON...............
> 
> ...


A***ole are you even Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

fitpOsitive said:


> Sheerazi ki video leak honay Wali hai.


Who's Sherazi btw?


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> Only weak, pathetic, and cowardly pieces of excrement attack journalists, kidnap them, and force them to censor information, and then hide behind their state power and anonymity. I hope they see justice.



This journalist was called into FIA over a female harassment probe in a few days ... it is common for these types of scum to stage attacks and then blame it on establishment/ISI - followed by asylum in West! ISI doesn't go around shooting people as it has sufficient resources to mute people without open faces of attackers being recorded on CCTV! It seems your are completely clueless on the abilities of intelligence agencies when they want to take out even hardcore terrorists and this is just one YouTuber!

Now ISI has responded through Information Ministry. Read the publication.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Path-Finder said:


> a new paad wala nasha for the amritsari tubbars poojari's.




OLD MC DONALD HAD A FARM.................







PTI - GEM
WHEN HE WAS 
NOT IN PTI


----------



## Jungibaaz

Syed1. said:


> Ok fool why was he wearing bandages on both arms just yesterday. Where are the 'injuries' on the right arm???



Please ask him to pose for and submit pictures detailing his injuries for you. That way you can decide which type of mental gymnastic exercise suits you best, rather than wasting my time trying to help you find it.


----------



## Sifar zero

Baghial said:


> GENERAL MUSHRAF SAID----
> PAKISTANI WOMEN GET RAPED - JUST TO GET VISA -AND GET SETTELED IN EUROPE
> 
> ................HAHHAHA
> 
> PAKISTANI WOMEN ARE STILL GETTING RAPED
> BUT GENERAL MUSHRAF GOT SETTELED IN UK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> JEE MAIN, JIN KI LARKI ROOZ BAAGH JATI HAI
> UNKI VIDEO MAIN HOON...............
> 
> ...


Man why do you write in capital letters like you have leaked the Krabby Patty formula while all you post is horse shit *unintelligible* Horse sh*t.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> A***ole are you even Pakistani?




I QUOTED YOU GENERAL MUSHRAF,------------?
AND YOU START ASKING NOC ?


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> I QUOTED YOU GENERAL MUSHRAF,------------?
> AND YOU START ASKING NOC ?


So you are an Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

AZ1 said:


> Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors.
> View attachment 748969
> 
> View attachment 748971



Attacks by ISI heal very quickly and bullets fired by trained ISI agents always miss the vital organs too! And the fools here lap all this shit up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Patwaris don't care about Pakistan, anybody who speaks against the army is their hero. Hamid Lifafa is now spewing venom against Pakistan on Indian media.


----------



## Saifullah

Jungibaaz said:


> Please ask him to pose for and submit pictures detailing his injuries for you. That way you can decide which type of mental gymnastic exercise suits you best, rather than wasting my time trying to help you find it.


just to give a link i guess


AZ1 said:


> Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors.
> View attachment 748969
> 
> View attachment 748971




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398714799698161665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Saifullah said:


> Come up the moronic arguments when in few years you will see the pattern of repeated butchering of Kashmiris one by one, house by house and do 30min silence with choran of Peace after that.
> Says the person who is not getting tired of being a boot polisher and just wants sellouts to be run free. Angerazi madri zuban nahi meri sirf baat karnay k lye sikhi ha apnayi nahi, tu galtiyan tu hon gy.
> 
> 
> You need to study the history of Pakistan and then you might not put wrong facts or perhaps that's not what you want to do after all.
> *Musharaf* was the one who sent Spahi to get butchered by the Indian Army and IAF, if you have the audacity then you would have also mentioned how Musharaf agreed and let the Indian Army* barb wire all the borders even in Kashmir and objectively gave up on the Kashmir*. Let me give you one more fact Zardari's government was the* first government since the creation of Pakistan* which completed its time. Before that Musharaf had a free for all in Pakistan during his time and if he was so Pure he could have cleaned up the departments if that's what he wanted.
> 
> Put everyone on the Takhta dar Nawaz, Zardari, Musharaf, and the rest of the sellouts as well along with the Hamid Mir just do it under the Law and Constitution.
> 
> P.S. I have enmity towards you and don't please don't pretend to know me. I have a problem with sellouts be it a Politician, Journalist, Beaurcrates, or the beloved Gernailz. Whoever has butchered Pakistan should be punished accordingly.





finally some with brain as big as his balls,... speaks ....

salut


Adecypher said:


> So you are an Indian?


 

to disappoint you i am not indian.........


----------



## AZ1

Saifullah said:


> just to give a link i guess
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398714799698161665


then what he is doing meeting pmln tabar? should be resting as in video he cant even walk.


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> finally some with brain as big as his balls,... speaks ....
> 
> salut
> 
> 
> 
> to disappoint you i am not indian.........


You are as *shameless* as they come...I meant after posting what you have posted in your post # 130 you still shamelessly lingering on this thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

AZ1 said:


> Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors.
> View attachment 748969
> 
> View attachment 748971



Everyone in this picture is a scumbag!


----------



## Baghial

AZ1 said:


> then what he is doing meeting pmln tabar? should be resting as in video he cant even walk.




you guys new asked general mushraf ----- to sent his back surgery reports on PDF?

the guy is drinking himself to death with 30 yrs old malt....

guess he sees the demons now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

AZ1 said:


> then what he is doing meeting pmln tabar? should be resting as in video he cant even walk.


Brother don't run around circles you were saying he had magical Medicines and Doctors, now carry on from there...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> Attacks by ISI heal very quickly and bullets fired by trained ISI agents always miss the vital organs too! And the fools here lap all this shit up!



So those gunshot wounds were self-inflicted to miss all vital organs? Is that really the conclusion you've arrived at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

Verve said:


> Everyone in this picture is a scumbag!


They could be i guess, Just add the Gernaliz and other loni tons as well which are left out what a pity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> what did u expect---- i am a pakistan..


Nah you are just a *troll* ... nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> Nah you are just a *troll* ... nothing more.


at least i can pisson the sacred tree- which u cant, surrogate


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> at least i can pisson the sacred tree- which u cant, surrogate


Surrogate  ... I am so disappointed...did you even pass your trolling exam or you got a fake trolling degree

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZ1

Saifullah said:


> Brother don't run around circles you were saying he had magical Medicines and Doctors, now carry on from there...


it will reveal in time as reports coming in, this happen due to his personal issue and with lady journalist.

He is still alive atleast, where were all these guys when these journalist got murdered in sindh?

or they were less human than this one?














Pakistani journalist murdered after warning of threats against him - Committee to Protect Journalists


Washington, D.C., February 17, 2020 -- Pakistan authorities should take swift action to launch a thorough and credible investigation into the murder of journalist Aziz Memon, the Committee to Protect Journalists said today. Memon, who worked for the privately-owned Sindhi TV channel KTN News and...




www.google.com
















 Second Sindhi Journalist Murdered In Sindh This Year


Sindhi-language journalist, Zulfiqar Mandrani, was shot and killed in Jacobabad district of southern Sindh province on 26 May 2020, local journalists ...




www.fnpk.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> Surrogate  ... I am so disappointed...did you even pass your trolling exam or you got a fake trolling degree




stop begging now,
i aint, giving you any cohriba,


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> stop begging now,
> i aint, giving you any cohriba,


See now you are crying like an indian and after a while you will run away...  ... and seriously look at your flags  ... I meant of all the ones you choose Belgium ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Jungibaaz said:


> Please ask him to pose for and submit pictures detailing his injuries for you. That way you can decide which type of mental gymnastic exercise suits you best, rather than wasting my time trying to help you find it.


Lol atleast I'm not stupid enough to believe whatever these lying b_tches say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Baghial said:


> GENERAL MUSHRAF SAID----
> PAKISTANI WOMEN GET RAPED - JUST TO GET VISA -AND GET SETTELED IN EUROPE
> 
> ................HAHHAHA
> 
> PAKISTANI WOMEN ARE STILL GETTING RAPED
> BUT GENERAL MUSHRAF GOT SETTELED IN UK!!!!!!


what has that got to do with your baji running away? I don't have selective amnesia the crimson piggy chose Mushraff to be his COAS staff and then forced him to land in india. the harami pig got what it deserved. stop sniffing amritsari paad.


----------



## AZ1

Saifullah said:


> Brother don't run around circles you were saying he had magical Medicines and Doctors, now carry on from there...


he did get medicine lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> See now you are crying like an indian and after a while you will run away...  ... and seriously look at your flags  ... I meant of all the ones you choose Belgium ...



we


Path-Finder said:


> what has that got to do with your baji running away? I don't have selective amnesia the crimson piggy chose Mushraff to be his COAS staff and then forced him to land in india. the harami pig got what it deserved. stop sniffing amritsari paad.


u know very well 
whose baji runs away
every now and then
stop
defending them,....


----------



## Saifullah

AZ1 said:


> it will reveal in time as reports coming in, this happen due to his personal issue and with lady journalist.
> 
> He is still alive atleast, where were all these guys when these journalist got murdered in sindh?
> 
> or they were less human than this one?
> 
> View attachment 748974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani journalist murdered after warning of threats against him - Committee to Protect Journalists
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C., February 17, 2020 -- Pakistan authorities should take swift action to launch a thorough and credible investigation into the murder of journalist Aziz Memon, the Committee to Protect Journalists said today. Memon, who worked for the privately-owned Sindhi TV channel KTN News and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 748975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Sindhi Journalist Murdered In Sindh This Year
> 
> 
> Sindhi-language journalist, Zulfiqar Mandrani, was shot and killed in Jacobabad district of southern Sindh province on 26 May 2020, local journalists ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fnpk.org





AZ1 said:


> he did get medicine lol
> 
> View attachment 748976




As I said Brother don't run around what you were discussing. Just to remind you. 

*You were saying* "Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors." Now please carry on from here...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> See now you are crying like an indian and after a while you will run away...  ... and seriously look at your flags  ... I meant of all the ones you choose Belgium ...


oh now its a flag issue?


----------



## AZ1

Saifullah said:


> As I said Brother don't run around what you were discussing. Just to remind you.
> 
> *You were saying* "Where can we find such medicine or treatment to get recover so quickly. It will help to all pakistani doctors." Now please carry on from here...


yeah leave the deaths ad they were not human and no answer for this, may be give this journalist a free plot in journalist society somewhere willl fix the issue and yes i found the medicine and it will help our doctors now. Hope it will help you also some day just in case you missed.


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> oh now its a flag issue?


No you still didn't get it ... did you? ... YOU are an issue...


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> No you still didn't get it ... did you? ... YOU are an issue...



well ... we can meet at sarot------------ get the issue setteled


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> well ... we can meet at sarot------------ get the issue setteled


Seriously I wished I can travel...and settle this...I wish


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> Seriously I wished I can travel...and settle this...I wish


or jamica avenue---------- maybe its near you,?


----------



## Path-Finder

Baghial said:


> u know very well
> whose baji runs away
> every now and then
> stop
> defending them,....


you dont think a video of massi mussebath can come out? you were soooo sure about niazi video, but just like a tooi wal. completely forget your own kartoot!


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> or jamica avenue---------- maybe its near you,?


No it is NOT near me ...


----------



## Baghial

Path-Finder said:


> you dont think a video of massi mussebath can come out? you were soooo sure about niazi video, but just like a tooi wal. completely forget your own kartoot!




keep claiming social benifits, its good for your health..


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> keep claiming social benifits, its good for your health..


If I ask you about any positive things about Pakistan what that would be? Can you list a few..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Suna Tha, Sub Zakhmi Eik Hi Hospital Mein Dakhal Hotey Hain.....

Idar Sub Chor aur Haram Khor, Eik Sath Jama Hain....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Baghial said:


> keep claiming social benifits, its good for your health..


keeping sniffing mian's paad one day maybe you will be an even bigger chor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Windjammer said:


> Suna Tha, Sub Zakhmi Eik Hi Hospital Mein Dakhal Hotey Hain.....
> 
> Idar Sub Chor aur Haram Khor, Eik Sath Jama Hain....
> 
> View attachment 748982


In Sab kay baap ko Malik Riaz who funds every bullshit needs to be checked.


Windjammer said:


> Suna Tha, Sub Zakhmi Eik Hi Hospital Mein Dakhal Hotey Hain.....
> 
> Idar Sub Chor aur Haram Khor, Eik Sath Jama Hain....
> 
> View attachment 748982


Look at mulana's tummy filled with diesel......
Achi baat hai that under one umbrella. So if we have to dispose them we won't have to find em and have several different operations. Eik qaumi operation and these haram khors will be Past history and no one will shed a tear for this bunch.


Baghial said:


> well ... we can meet at sarot------------ get the issue setteled





Adecypher said:


> If I ask you about any positive things about Pakistan what that would be? Can you list a few..?


Oh shit cowboy standoff dammnnn that would be some sight one on one fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

I am sure that Hamid did it in co-ordination with some foreign embassies.


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> So those gunshot wounds were self-inflicted to miss all vital organs? Is that really the conclusion you've arrived at?



Have you seen a single picture of the actual bullet entry and exit wounds of the two journalist scum?

One was giving an interview in the car without any blood on his clothes whilst claiming a bullet went through him, missing all his organs, only a few minutes ago and the other had a bandage _over_ his t-shit. Any proof you have of the bullets entry and exit wounds?

Ever fired a firearm - do you think ISI uses .30cal TT pistols for assassination attempts, as that is the only bullet at close range shot that would exit somewhat cleanly due to high velocity! 9mm would leave a much bigger exit hole than entry (if it even exits) and hollow point 9mm not only doesn't exit but expands inside the body. LEAs do not use .30cal, and intelligence agencies don't even touch this cal!

I am baffled by your stupidity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Old School said:


> I am sure that Hamid did it in co-ordination with some foreign embassies.


American dollars in flow ............ Democrats and Hamid Mir have long links....... Sala phir khalway ga goli. Shayed Allah ko yehi manzoor ha kay he gets overwhelmed with haramkhori towards his own brothers. AFTER ALL SOME PPL ARE OUGHT TO BE HELL BOUND let them be....
Not a single Pakistani respects him
He sounds like he knows everything in this country when he doesn't even know what his own family is doing. Khabar jhaaan ki itni rakhi par ghar ki Khabar nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

So ironically all the injuries are restricted to just his arms , no one touched his face, mouth, head, back or legs.... i guess so he could walk up to any staged gatherings and mouth off all the nonsense he can bark.
ISI must be losing their touch because even when common folks don't follow SOP during restrictions these days, even police whack them on their buttocks and legs.
Some bright minded accomplice of these haramkhors must have told them, only showing bare arms would make for day time viewing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> American dollars in flow ............ Democrats and Hamid Mir have long links....... Sala phir khalway ga goli. Eik air kafkr bound goli banani par a y gi ugggg expensive these days ...Shayed Allah ko yehi manzoor ha kay he gets overwhelmed with haramkhori towards his own brothers. AFTER ALL SOME PPL ARE OUGHT TO BE HELL BOUND let them be....
> Not a single Pakistani respects him
> He sounds like he knows everything in this country when he doesn't even know what his own family is doing. Khabar jhaaan ki itni rakhi par ghar ki Khabar nahi.


----------



## PradoTLC

Respect4Respect01 said:


>





with noon league failing across the board this just a symptom


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Windjammer said:


> So ironically all the injuries are restricted to just his arms , no one touched his face, mouth, head, back or legs.... i guess so he could walk up to any staged gatherings and mouth off all the nonsense he can bark.
> ISI must be losing their touch because even when common folks don't follow SOP during restrictions these days, even police whack them on their buttocks and legs.
> Some bright minded accomplice of these haramkhors must have told them, only showing bare arms would make for day time viewing.


Bright minded,?? Seriously bright usi waqat hotay hain jab bottle hoti ha . You take away the bottle and watch them and they will act worse than dogs licking your feet kissing your ***.....


----------



## Saifullah

AZ1 said:


> yeah leave the deaths ad they were not human and no answer for this, may be give this journalist a free plot in journalist society somewhere willl fix the issue and yes i found the medicine and it will help our doctors now. Hope it will help you also some day just in case you missed.
> 
> View attachment 748977


Real Estate is Gernailz profession, why do you want to be called a traitor by mentioning it for someone else without the permission of Gernailz?

I think you haven't read my previous replies and like to preassume things about me without knowing me. Reading replies in this thread might help you figure out a bit if I care about all the Pakistani lives or not. If keeping unwarranted prejudice is what you wanna do then that's up to you.

Baki mera bhai app meray liye mat ghabrayan, Insha'ALLAH meray lye mera ALLAH kafi ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

The funny thing is Pakistani Journalists talk about how they are not scared of anyone and always speak the truth, yet their entire history of reporting is full of false reportings, and one call from US embassy or Indian Embassy can put them all in line, and female anchors Ahhh 5000$ and grants from Washington get them in the laps of American staff at Embassy.


----------



## airmarshal

Hamid Mir is traitor. If the govt cant do anything against him, at least boycott his program by not sending PTI representatives. Or thats too much to ask?


----------



## Goritoes

Jungibaaz said:


> The attack on Asad Ali Toor by cowardly and pathetic criminals.



Are you a relative of Hamid Mir by any chance?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Now they should actually bamboo both Mir and this Chao rear for good [emoji106]


----------



## El Sidd

airmarshal said:


> Hamid Mir is traitor. If the govt cant do anything against him, at least boycott his program by not sending PTI representatives. Or thats too much to ask?



I like how you deal with traitors. Treason seems to be like a bodily function that can be ignored. 

GoP is already in contempt of the court for not bringing Musharraf to justice after he was declared traitor by this government's own prosecution.

Air Marshall says to traitor. I am gonna click ignore button not bomb button. It's fitting as we have an army to keep peace and not wage war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Sifar zero said:


> Who's Sherazi btw?


Asma Sheerazi


----------



## Jungibaaz

Goritoes said:


> Are you a relative of Hamid Mir by any chance?



Nope, I’ve never even met the guy. And nor am I a self appointed fauji batman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> Have you seen a single picture of the actual bullet entry and exit wounds of the two journalist scum?
> 
> One was giving an interview in the car without any blood on his clothes whilst claiming a bullet went through him, missing all his organs, only a few minutes ago and the other had a bandage _over_ his t-shit. Any proof you have of the bullets entry and exit wounds?
> 
> Ever fired a firearm - do you think ISI uses .30cal TT pistols for assassination attempts, as that is the only bullet at close range shot that would exit somewhat cleanly due to high velocity! 9mm would leave a much bigger exit hole than entry (if it even exits) and hollow point 9mm not only doesn't exit but expands inside the body. LEAs do not use .30cal, and intelligence agencies don't even touch this cal!
> 
> I am baffled by your stupidity!



I’ve already played these silly mental gymnastics with another member in this thread who cast doubts on both Hamid Mir’s injuries and Ali Toor’s. And then he conveniently shifted the goal posts once proven wrong. 

I haven’t seen pictures, nor was I there to examine his wounds or retrieve bullet fragments. It’s widely known he was shot several times, his car had broken windows and his seats were smeared with blood. He was treated at Agha Khan hospital. It was a widely publicised and high profile case. Nobody denied that he was shot, thus it was condemned by both ISPR and the current PM. And the shooting was meant to be investigated by a three member judicial commission. 

So why don’t you pick an argument and stick to it? Are his injuries fake? Self inflicted but not fake? Etc? Pick something and run with it, this absurd game where you try to poke holes in the credibility of his story by the lack of visible wounds and other absurd standards of proof, shows that you’re willing to bend your position to suit your ultimate conclusion... that he is somehow lying about his ordeal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Jungibaaz said:


> Is this your professional opinion, or just another random potshot?
> 
> Here it is from another angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the injuries on his left arm. Now ask yourself who's taking you for a fool?


Injuries ? Hazrat the way he had all those "pattian shattian" done it seemed as if his hand was broken or maybe it was a publicity stunt..


Baghial said:


> IS IT OKE TO PISS ON THE SACRED TREE NOW?
> 
> ITS ALREADY 72 YRS, ............. NO- ONE IS ALLOWED TO PISS ON THE SACRED TREE.
> 
> LET ALONE THE SACRED COW,, WHICH IS EATING ALL THE GREEN PASTURE OF PAKISTAN.........
> 
> THE PROBLEM WITH OUR PARTRIOTS IS, WHAT EVER HAPPENS IN PAKISTAN,
> IS BLAMED ON . CIA/RAW/MOSSAD.
> 
> AND THEY CANT SEE THE SAUSAGE  RIGHT INFRONT OF THEM
> 
> .


Sacred cow is being blamed while looters sit in London


----------



## Jungibaaz

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> Injuries ? Hazrat the way he had all those "pattian shattian" done it seemed as if his hand was broken or maybe it was a publicity stunt..


Are you a medical doctor?


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Baghial said:


> THEN IN 2023 NIAZI KI VIDEO BHI LEAK HOGI,,,,, MURAD SAEED KI SAAT?


Dono apki... age me chup ee rahu to better he.


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Jungibaaz said:


> Are you a medical doctor?


Do I have to be to come to a simple conclusion ?


----------



## Goritoes

Jungibaaz said:


> Are you a medical doctor?



My left arm bones are broken, and right now I have 2 plates in my arm. I still remember the time when I broke my arm, the bandage he is using doesn't even represent fracture. The Day i broke my arm, I had surgery and then they put a different kind of bandages (Not Plaster) on my arm with many stitches for around 20 days, then again the pain even after the Surgery it was a lot. I doubt he broke anything from the Pictures.


----------



## Jungibaaz

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> Do I have to be to come to a simple conclusion ?



Absolutely not, I just wanted to be sure whether I was reading a potshot or an actual professional opinion. 


Goritoes said:


> My left arm bones are broken, and right now I have 2 plates in my arm. I still remember the time when I broke my arm, the bandage he is using doesn't even represent fracture. The Day i broke my arm, I had surgery and then they put a different kind of bandages (Not Plaster) on my arm with many stitches for around 20 days, then again the pain even after the Surgery it was a lot. I doubt he broke anything from the Pictures.



Agree, he definitely hasn't broken anything or even fractured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AbuzarIlyas

Impartial analysis on his allegations:

He has not abused the institution of Army or whole army. Just gave few remarks against Pervez Musharaf. Now he has to prove his allegations. His words are softer as compared to the tweets of maryam nawaz. So, if state will arrest him, then there will be a question for equality of justice!

Generals should not declare any remarks against them as an anti-state or anti-army treason because in Pakistan, it is a reality that our army's top brass participated in politics overtly or covertly. Nawaz, Zardari, Imran, Altaf are the products of few such decisions. 

Gen Bajwa has criticized the decisions of Gen Zia in one of his speech, maybe a Gen after 15-20 years will criticize the decisions of Gen Bajwa. Humans are not error proof!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

AbuzarIlyas said:


> Impartial analysis on his allegations:
> 
> He has not abused the institution of Army or whole army. Just gave few remarks against Pervez Musharaf. Now he has to prove his allegations. His words are softer as compared to the tweets of maryam nawaz. So, if state will arrest him, then there will be a question for equality of justice!
> 
> Generals should not declare any remarks against them as an anti-state or anti-army treason because in Pakistan, it is a reality that our army's top brass participated in politics overtly or covertly. Nawaz, Zardari, Imran, Altaf are the products of few such decisions.
> 
> Gen Bajwa has criticized the decisions of Gen Zia in one of his speech, maybe a Gen after 15-20 years will criticize the decisions of Gen Bajwa. Humans are not error proof!



This time frame is the exact one I often quote here, I often say that whatever happens today will become clear in 'a decade or two'. 20 years seems to be enough time for the current brass to retire, for fresh crop to cycle forth a few times, and then beyond private reflection, some public criticism for past decisions. As an example, 1990 election was finally ruled as rigged in 2012, people back then alleged that it was, but it wasn't proven until much later. The accused, including former generals, were brought before courts. Musharraf's coup and later PCO, was finally ruled over in 2019. So following this pattern, not only will generals themselves criticise whatever happened 15-20 years after the fact. Enough time has passed by then for both public and judicial scrutiny to crystalize.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> I’ve already played these silly mental gymnastics with another member in this thread who cast doubts on both Hamid Mir’s injuries and Ali Toor’s. And then he conveniently shifted the goal posts once proven wrong.
> 
> I haven’t seen pictures, nor was I there to examine his wounds or retrieve bullet fragments. It’s widely known he was shot several times, his car had broken windows and his seats were smeared with blood. He was treated at Agha Khan hospital. It was a widely publicised and high profile case. Nobody denied that he was shot, thus it was condemned by both ISPR and the current PM. And the shooting was meant to be investigated by a three member judicial commission.
> 
> So why don’t you pick an argument and stick to it? Are his injuries fake? Self inflicted but not fake? Etc? Pick something and run with it, this absurd game where you try to poke holes in the credibility of his story by the lack of visible wounds and other absurd standards of proof, shows that you’re willing to bend your position to suit your ultimate conclusion... that he is somehow lying about his ordeal.



You don't have the intellect to answer simple questions so usual garbage comes out. Blaming Army/ISI without an iota of evidence is all good for *conspiracy theorists like you* but asking for evidence of bullets going through the body of claimants is some silly mental gymnastics! Wow! Where the feck were you educated and by whom!?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> *You don't have the intellect* to answer simple questions so usual garbage comes out. Blaming Army/ISI without an iota of evidence is all good for *conspiracy theorists like you* but asking for evidence of bullets going through the body of claimants is some silly mental gymnastics! Wow! *Where the feck were you educated and by whom!?*



You need to calm down. I'm not going to insult you in turn.

The mental gymnastics comment is one which describes contorting and bending one's logic, intuition, and critical thinking, to serve a preconceived conclusion. I asked you to pick a point to base your arguments on... Is he faking his injuries, or are they self-inflicted etc. This is the third time I am asking, and I still don't have an answer. Instead all I've got is an emotionally charged broadside.

As for my education, the last leg of it was at a pretty decent university, I first earned a first class undergraduate degree in technical discipline, and followed up with post-graduate degree study in business, I won two awards for the latter based on my academic performance and the strength of my master's thesis. Since then, I am continuing educational certification in a professional capacity, Alhamdulillah.

I won't presume to ask where you have been educated, or insult you. I have seen from our conversations that you are indeed educated and well-spoken. May God bless you with further honour.


----------



## Xestan

Patriot forever said:


> I mean it is quiet evident where your bias lies. If that is the case bring me a single actual proof of the allegations you raised on national institute?
> Do you have anything apart from the words of an afghan refugee just like umar cheema?



I am biased against anyone who abrogates the constitution of Pakistan, whether he/she be in uniform or otherwise. And what proof do you need for my allegation?

Here's your proof:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Xestan said:


> I am biased against anyone who abrogates the constitution of Pakistan, whether he/she be in uniform or otherwise. And what proof do you need for my allegation?
> 
> Here's your proof:


Even in the recent treason trial Musharraf got army appointed legal counsel and defence, and ISPR comes out with a statement conveying their disapproval at a court upholding the constitution in the case of a washed up dictator. The same constitution that they as members of the armed forces swear an oath to.


----------



## Xestan

I'm just curious, what has Hamid Mir said about Musharraf that is so offensive?

Our Prime Minister has said similar things in the past:


----------



## Jungibaaz

Xestan said:


> I'm just curious, what has Hamid Mir said about Musharraf that is so offensive?
> 
> Our Prime Minister has said similar things in the past:



Article 6.
Does this mean we should run #ArrestImranKhan ??

And here's him talking about generals at 0:40:


----------



## Syed1.

Same Hamid Mir when Musharraf was in government



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398836840719867907
Here @Xestan and @Jungibaaz look at your new papa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot forever

Xestan said:


> I am biased against anyone who abrogates the constitution of Pakistan, whether he/she be in uniform or otherwise. And what proof do you need for my allegation?
> 
> Here's your proof:




Hahaha,

I laugh at the hypocrisy that you lot show, I might break it down for you, you toe this constitution bullshit as long as it serves your narrative, your political master.

No one follows the constitution in this country, judges bend it to earn cash and political bidding, journalists abuse and use it as a defense to earn cash and further their personal interest/loyalty to work against the interests of the very state on foreign agendas, politicians rape it and bend it at their will to loot and plunder the state, establish family monarchies, suffocate the state.

BUT BUT BUT why did the army abuse it to protect the state against an actual traitor who forcefully directed a serving army chief plane to land in India and not allow it to land in Pakistan.


----------



## Xestan

Patriot forever said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> I laugh at the hypocrisy that you lot show, I might break it down for you, you toe this constitution bullshit as long as it serves your narrative, your political master.
> 
> No one follows the constitution in this country, judges bend it to earn cash and political bidding, journalists abuse and use it as a defense to earn cash and further their personal interest/loyalty to work against the interests of the very state on foreign agendas, politicians rape it and bend it at their will to loot and plunder the state, establish family monarchies, suffocate the state.
> 
> BUT BUT BUT why did the army abuse it to protect the state against an actual traitor who forcefully directed a serving army chief plane to land in India and not allow it to land in Pakistan.



I'll ignore your rant but abuse of power by other institutions does not absolve a soldier from breaking his sacred oath.

Oath breakers and traitors should be treated the same, whether in uniform or otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Xestan said:


> I am biased against anyone who abrogates the constitution of Pakistan, whether he/she be in uniform or otherwise. And what proof do you need for my allegation?
> 
> Here's your proof:



You are distributing material related to a declared traitor. This is a cyber crime.

You go to jail.
You go to jail.

Everyone goes to jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Jungibaaz said:


> Article 6.
> Does this mean we should run #ArrestImranKhan ??
> 
> And here's him talking about generals at 0:40:



No, this is a no-go area. Insafians are blind when it comes to Imran Khan's past statements. They'll only counter it by bringing in something of his opponent but never talk about this.


El Sidd said:


> You are distributing material related to a declared traitor. This is a cyber crime.
> 
> You go to jail.
> You go to jail.
> 
> Everyone goes to jail.



Might also get kidnapped in a black vigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Xestan said:


> Might also get kidnapped in a black vigo.


But why do people like Goraya are then escorted out of country?


----------



## Patriot forever

Xestan said:


> I'll ignore your rant but abuse of power by other institutions do not absolve a soldier from breaking his sacred oath.
> 
> Oath breakers and traitors should be treated the same, whether in uniform or otherwise.



Truth stings like a bitch, sorry to break your bubble, but army soldier is not the only one who takes an oath. 

Cut the bullshit, you don't give a f**k about the constitution, all you care about is using it as a tool against army because it justifies your political goal. 

It also said so in the constitution, to ensure the security and defense of our country and protect against threats. Our institutions are exactly doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death Professor

Xestan said:


> I am biased against anyone who abrogates the constitution of Pakistan, whether he/she be in uniform or otherwise. And what proof do you need for my allegation?
> 
> Here's your proof:



Is that Aroosa Alam(President of SAFMA) at 02:26? Or maybe I am mistaken?


----------



## El Sidd

Patriot forever said:


> Truth stings like a bitch, sorry to break your bubble, but army soldier is not the only one who takes an oath.
> 
> Cut the bullshit, you don't give a f**k about the constitution, all you care about is using it as a tool against army because it justifies your political goal.
> 
> It also said so in the constitution, to ensure the security and defense of our country and protect against threats. Our institutions are exactly doing that.



So what are the IMF conditions? And details of US and Indian negotiations?

All institutions have been declared corrupt by PM on every stage possible.


----------



## Syed1.

Patriot forever said:


> Truth stings like a bitch, sorry to break your bubble, but army soldier is not the only one who takes an oath.
> 
> Cut the bullshit, you don't give a f**k about the constitution, all you care about is using it as a tool against army because it justifies your political goal.
> 
> It also said so in the constitution, to ensure the security and defense of our country and protect against threats. Our institutions are exactly doing that.


This same guy was begging for Shahbaz Sharif to be made incharge when corona broke out. These loser patwaris masquerade as the biggest upholders of the constitution because it suits their political agenda at the moment. 



What about the part of the constitution that forbids looting and plundering when in power. You won't see @Xestan or @Jungibaaz barking about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Xestan said:


> I'll ignore your rant but abuse of power by other institutions does not absolve a soldier from breaking his sacred oath.
> 
> Oath breakers and traitors should be treated the same, whether in uniform or otherwise.



This argument that you're replying to is called whataboutery. Forget generals and their regard for the constitution, everyone violates it anyway, what about x,y,z violations. Sprinkle in a strawman to assume that somehow we defend those other violations just because we are drawing attention to generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Syed1. said:


> This same guy was begging for Shahbaz Sharif to be made incharge when corona broke out. These loser patwaris masquerade as the biggest upholders of the constitution because it suits their political agenda at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part of the constitution that forbids looting and plundering when in power. You won't see @Xestan or @Jungibaaz barking about that.



We all know no one in this country has a reputation of not violating the constitution. Every segment of our society manipulates it. At least the army steps over the line for nations sake not personal interest. 

My blood boils when I see hypocrites selectively applying this logic against one institution to further a particular agenda while ignoring the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Jungibaaz said:


> If one journalist says it could be bs, if a few of them claim similar stories, they might still lack credibility. But far too many of them have gone through this to not be taken seriously.
> 
> The army and the ISI has a habit of taking the law into their own hands pulling shit like this. Everyone involved in each incident deserves to be brought to justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Matiullah Jan, Hamid Mir, Ahmad Noorani, Asad Ali Toor, Raza Khan, Taha Siddiqui, Zeenat Shehzadi, Sajid Gondal, Saleem Shahzad, Absar Alam. All or most of these people allege that the army, or the ISI, were behind their respective kidnapping and detention, or shootings, or other attacks.
> 
> Sources:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...r-criticising-military-kidnapped-in-islamabad
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...st-taha-siddiqui-military-attempted-abduction
> https://rsf.org/en/news/pakistani-journalist-critical-military-wounded-gunfire
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-44382719
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/20/world/asia/pakistan-journalist-military.html
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/world/asia/pakistan-media-abductions.html
> https://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-54024960
> https://www.vox.com/2018/3/27/17053776/pakistan-military-isi-journalists-abductions
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ng-journalists-pakistan-amnesty-international
> 
> For a good indication of how media freedoms are viewed in Pakistan, and who is most often accused of the grossest violations. Just take your pick of any of the following organisations and what they have to say about press freedom:
> 
> The UN Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights
> Amnesty International
> The European Commission (EU's) EEAS
> Asian Human Rights Commission
> RSF Reporters without borders (Reporters sans frontières)
> Council of Pakistan Newspaper Editors
> 
> It reminds me of a quote (I'll paraphrase to skip the profanity):
> 
> "If you happen to run into a [scoundrel] in the morning, you ran into a [scoundrel]. But if you run into [scoundrels] all day, you're the [scoundrel]."
> 
> It applies well here.


Whats the role of media here ? Are they out if sin? The people we r talking about r the honest journalist and are not taking bribes for making anti state propaganda.

We need to understand the difference between anti state journalisim and true journalisim.

Army represent states. U can highlight issues of individuals but u should not defame an state institution. Isnt it hurting the state?

If musharaf is living on the money of foreign governments then y dont he publish the story with proof identifying specific against an individual rather than blackmailing state?


----------



## The Eagle

Jungibaaz said:


> While we continue, please have a listen to this Mossad/RAW agent's fake story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, and I don't know either. But I'd have to be exercising in a huge display of wilful ignorance to believe that none or most of these stories aren't true.



The Mati continues but here is another thing,,,,,









قاضی صاحب کے میمو گیٹ سکینڈل، سانحہ کوئٹہ انکوائری، کلبھوشن یادیو کیس اور حدیبیہ پیپر ملز کی تحقیقات میں مرکزی کردار ادا کرنے کی ایک ہوش ربا داستان. ©... | By Pakistan Defence | Facebook


73K views, 3K likes, 48 loves, 470 comments, 4.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Pakistan Defence: قاضی صاحب کے میمو گیٹ سکینڈل، سانحہ کوئٹہ انکوائری، کلبھوشن یادیو کیس اور حدیبیہ پیپر ملز کی...




fb.watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

The Accountant said:


> *Whats the role of media here ? Are they out if sin? The people we r talking about r the honest journalist and are not taking bribes for making anti state propaganda.*
> 
> We need to understand the difference between anti state journalisim and true journalisim.
> 
> Army represent states. U can highlight issues of individuals but u should not defame an state institution. Isnt it hurting the state?
> 
> If musharaf is living on the money of foreign governments then y dont he publish the story with proof identifying specific against an individual rather than blackmailing state?



Brother, I can't defend each and every journalist's editorial line. I had never heard of this Toor fellow before this event. Nor can we say with any confidence that all of these people are all honest, sincere, etc. But that doesn't also mean however, that just because they are accusing the army, that they are all scoundrels by default. We have an established history in this country of army excesses.

They are alleging en masse, censorship, enforced disappearances, and other abuses on press freedom by authorities of all sorts, including the security establishment; if that is true then IMO the question isn't what did the journos do to deserve any of this, it's a simple legal matter, and it's clear cut. Any and all such action is extrajudicial and itself punishable by law. If any officer of the army knowingly participates in or orders any of this (if such a charge is proven against them), they should be relieved of their rank for violating their oaths and the law, and then tried in courts.

On the subject of what's patriotic and not patriotic, what's anti-state and what is allowed, all of this can be subjective... In my opinion, criticism of the army, an accurate or even critical assessment of our history, or an account of the state's excesses is not necessarily anti-state, I can even be patriotic. We recognise this virtue within the intelligentsia of our enemies, why can't we do it for our own? When an Indian journalist or human rights worker alleges human rights abuses in Kashmir, or draconian hindu fanatacism, we see its value. When Israeli historians give a proper account of their history and violations of int'l law, it's accepted. When ours allege any of the same, they're immediately branded anti-state, even if the fact of the matter is beyond assail. And where one discusses those who violate the constitution while holding civil or military office, whether or not we see that as bad, the law literally defines that as treason.

Anyway, I don't want to drone on. This is my personal opinion, please feel free to disagree.


----------



## RescueRanger

Actually this open criticism is a good thing. Especially judging by the mood in Islamabad right now.


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> Is he faking his injuries, or are they self-inflicted etc



Is there any evidence of Army/ISI being involved? Evidence is not claims (made by anyone). Evidence and claim clearly have different meanings so best not to act like Indians who come up with their own meanings!

As for injuries and bullets going through bodies without touching organs, where is the evidence? I can fire 3 bullets at the door of my car, spill some blood (easily sourced from a blood bank) and then wrap bandage over my t-shirt claiming ISI shot me! Conspiracy theorists and bughz-e-Army/ISI lot will lap it up. You have admitted that you have seen no evidence of gunshot wounds and hamid mir and absar alam were shot with .30cal (TT) and shooters were amateurs to say the least. I own a few firearms (inc a TT) and a professional hitman or agent would not use a TT - it has too much recoil, poor accuracy and the bullet would go through the body at close range. And then the low capacity magazine (8 rounds in a mag) versus a 9mm (from 16 to 21 rounds in a mag) for an assassination attempt defies logic when 9mm is more easily available (even local made).



Jungibaaz said:


> The mental gymnastics comment is one which describes contorting and bending one's logic, intuition, and critical thinking, to serve a preconceived conclusion.



Logic, intuition and critical thinking varies person to person. Those interested in media trial, as you seem to be, will have very different set of the 3 above compared to those who prefer analysing FACTS of the events!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> Is there any evidence of Army/ISI being involved? Evidence is not claims (made by anyone). Evidence and claim clearly have different meanings so best not to act like Indians who come up with their own meanings!



100% agree, nobody can say with any certainty who was involved or why. Nor can the accuser's claim be believed without due process. That's why I said many pages earlier that it should be investigated, FIA should record statements, agencies collect and present the relevant evidence, and all of it should be presented before a court.

My only apprehension in the above is that I do not seriously believe that if the accused (security establishment) were really involved, that they'd ever be brought to justice.



> As for injuries and bullets going through bodies without touching organs, where is the evidence?



I think you're being unfair here. How often when people are shot, even in high profile cases, are bullet wounds, and all these detailed images publicised? Especially considering that Hamid Mir sustained three bullet wounds, which I've just read now as one in the abdomen, another in the pelvis, and another in the upper thigh, do you think it would appropriate or even remotely normal for the pictures to be publicised? Do you always hold this level of proof whenever you hear about someone being shot, why reserve such standards here?



> I can fire 3 bullets at the door of my car, spill some blood (easily sourced from a blood bank) and then wrap bandage over my t-shirt claiming ISI shot me! Conspiracy theorists and bughz-e-Army/ISI lot will lap it up. You have admitted that you have seen no evidence of gunshot wounds and hamid mir and absar alam were shot with .30cal (TT) and shooters were amateurs to say the least. I own a few firearms (inc a TT) and a professional hitman or agent would not use a TT - it has too much recoil, poor accuracy and the bullet would go through the body at close range. And then the low capacity magazine (8 rounds in a mag) versus a 9mm (from 16 to 21 rounds in a mag) for an assassination attempt defies logic when 9mm is more easily available (even local made).



So you're saying he faked it? He fooled everyone? Fooled the media, fooled the hospital (perhaps?), fooled ISPR, fooled the then PM and current PM, fooled the judicial commission who took up the matter.

And you came to this fantastical conclusion how?

If this isn't your conclusion, then frankly, I don't know what we're doing with these flights of fancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> Do you always hold this level of proof whenever you hear about someone being shot, why reserve such standards here?



If such evidence is not provided in the court of law, it is assumed that the person is not shot! Guns, bullets and wounds are primary evidences - please study some criminal law.



Jungibaaz said:


> So you're saying he faked it? He fooled everyone? Fooled the media, fooled the hospital (perhaps?), fooled ISPR, fooled the then PM and current PM, fooled the judicial commission who took up the matter.



Why was the case not pursued in the court of law by him, if he was not faking it all? Did judicial commission hold ISI responsible - without knowing the identity of the shooter(s)? He has been barking against the Army/ISI for years and I find it completely illogical that ISI would deploy amateur gunmen with .30cal to assassinate him. He's a nobody and fast becoming the next Talat Hussain. Social media is killing these lafafa anchors and rightly so. Army/ISI doesn't need to waste time and bullets on such scum.

You carry on with media trial and your conspiracy theories.


----------



## PakFactor

AbuzarIlyas said:


> Impartial analysis on his allegations:
> 
> He has not abused the institution of Army or whole army. Just gave few remarks against Pervez Musharaf. Now he has to prove his allegations. His words are softer as compared to the tweets of maryam nawaz. So, if state will arrest him, then there will be a question for equality of justice!
> 
> Generals should not declare any remarks against them as an anti-state or anti-army treason because in Pakistan, it is a reality that our army's top brass participated in politics overtly or covertly. Nawaz, Zardari, Imran, Altaf are the products of few such decisions.
> 
> Gen Bajwa has criticized the decisions of Gen Zia in one of his speech, maybe a Gen after 15-20 years will criticize the decisions of Gen Bajwa. Humans are not error proof!



What he say about Zia?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> If such evidence is not provided in the court of law, it is assumed that the person is not shot! Guns, bullets and wounds are primary evidences - please study some criminal law.
> 
> Why was the case not pursued in the court of law by him, if he was not faking it all? Did judicial commission hold ISI responsible - without knowing the identity of the shooter(s)? He has been barking against the Army/ISI for years and I find it completely illogical that ISI would deploy amateur gunmen with .30cal to assassinate him. He's a nobody and fast becoming the next Talat Hussain. Social media is killing these lafafa anchors and rightly so. Army/ISI doesn't need to waste time and bullets on such scum.
> 
> You carry on with media trial and your conspiracy theories.



As far as I can tell, the judicial commission's inquiry report never once cast doubt on the validity of his injuries, he was shot. Both the it and the security agencies failed to identify the attackers so that the matter never went any farther. Any accusations against the ISI and army were nullified by the lack of evidence related to the actual suspects who carried out the attack, and the submitted affidavits from both sides ultimately not amounting to much on their own without the necessary input of the actual suspects. 

To get an idea of whether this commission would ever be capable of truly bringing the security establishment to justice (if indeed they were responsible), one can judge that by one the highest ranking officer summoned by the commission, just think what happened to another man in his position recently, and whom it was who is alleged to have orchestrated that affair. And some of the other affidavits from other members of the media discussed in that report might interest you, you should read a few of them to get a taste of how and why these people blame the ISI, or at least strongly suspect them. And also what became of their inquiries, and what that meant for the likely direction of this one.

You can read the whole thing here:

http://www.fnpk.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Hamid-Mir-Commision-Leaked-Report.pdf


----------



## Xestan

Patriot forever said:


> Truth stings like a bitch, sorry to break your bubble, but army soldier is not the only one who takes an oath.
> 
> Cut the bullshit, you don't give a f**k about the constitution, all you care about is using it as a tool against army because it justifies your political goal.
> 
> It also said so in the constitution, to ensure the security and defense of our country and protect against threats. Our institutions are exactly doing that.



So basically, you're saying a soldier can violate his oath to the constitution because a politician does too?

Great argument, my friend.

You have no idea who I am and what my political views are, so don't bother destroying those braincells for a non-issue.


----------



## AbuzarIlyas

PakFactor said:


> What he say about Zia?


His remarks about Pakistan's participation in Afghan War against USSR


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> As far as I can tell, the judicial commission's inquiry report never once cast doubt on the validity of his injuries, he was shot. Both the it and the security agencies failed to identify the attackers so that the matter never went any farther. Any accusations against the ISI and army were nullified by the lack of evidence related to the actual suspects who carried out the attack, and the submitted affidavits from both sides ultimately not amounting to much on their own without the necessary input of the actual suspects.
> 
> To get an idea of whether this commission would ever be capable of truly bringing the security establishment to justice (if indeed they were responsible), one can judge that by one the highest ranking officer summoned by the commission, just think what happened to another man in his position recently, and whom it was who is alleged to have orchestrated that affair. And some of the other affidavits from other members of the media discussed in that report might interest you, you should read a few of them to get a taste of how and why these people blame the ISI, or at least strongly suspect them. And also what became of their inquiries, and what that meant for the likely direction of this one.
> 
> You can read the whole thing here:
> 
> http://www.fnpk.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Hamid-Mir-Commision-Leaked-Report.pdf



Do you think ISI is not capable of taking these journalists out without resorting to shooting? Did the Russians use guns to take out their target, Skirpal, in UK? ISI must be some cowboy organisation eh?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> Do you think ISI is not capable of taking these journalists out without resorting to shooting? Did the Russians use guns to take out their target, Skirpal, in UK? ISI must be some cowboy organisation eh?



They ought to be capable enough.


----------



## Verve

Jungibaaz said:


> They ought to be capable enough.



Then why the heck do you think would they botch up the assassinations by leaving their targets alive and beat up a YouTuber with a _rifle_ butt?

BTW, there is news that the attackers of this latest journalist have been identified and another news is that ISI has caught them.


----------



## The Accountant

Jungibaaz said:


> Brother, I can't defend each and every journalist's editorial line. I had never heard of this Toor fellow before this event. Nor can we say with any confidence that all of these people are all honest, sincere, etc. But that doesn't also mean however, that just because they are accusing the army, that they are all scoundrels by default. We have an established history in this country of army excesses.
> 
> They are alleging en masse, censorship, enforced disappearances, and other abuses on press freedom by authorities of all sorts, including the security establishment; if that is true then IMO the question isn't what did the journos do to deserve any of this, it's a simple legal matter, and it's clear cut. Any and all such action is extrajudicial and itself punishable by law. If any officer of the army knowingly participates in or orders any of this (if such a charge is proven against them), they should be relieved of their rank for violating their oaths and the law, and then tried in courts.
> 
> On the subject of what's patriotic and not patriotic, what's anti-state and what is allowed, all of this can be subjective... In my opinion, criticism of the army, an accurate or even critical assessment of our history, or an account of the state's excesses is not necessarily anti-state, I can even be patriotic. We recognise this virtue within the intelligentsia of our enemies, why can't we do it for our own? When an Indian journalist or human rights worker alleges human rights abuses in Kashmir, or draconian hindu fanatacism, we see its value. When Israeli historians give a proper account of their history and violations of int'l law, it's accepted. When ours allege any of the same, they're immediately branded anti-state, even if the fact of the matter is beyond assail. And where one discusses those who violate the constitution while holding civil or military office, whether or not we see that as bad, the law literally defines that as treason.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to drone on. This is my personal opinion, please feel free to disagree.


I respect your personal opinion and in principal i agree with u. But your opinion seems a bit biased and seems to be under influence of mistakes done by armed forces in past.

First of all we need to segregate ISI from army. Although isi is directly under control of army chief however in theory its an intelligence and is parallel to CIA, Mosad, raw MI6. These type of activities are not uncommon anywhere in the world. Idea is to investigate such criminal activities which are non traditional in nature and are to sabotage the state.

While in past alot of mistakes were done by military but on the other hand military saved us countless time from evil plan of external forces as well.

Had it not been a powerful intelligence agency Pakistan could have turn into an other afghanistan, iraq or syria.

Had it not been support of intelligence agencies in managing purchase of critical equipment from black market we couldnt have become a nuclear state.

In your opinion there is complete ignorance about ongoing war on terrors since Last 20 years in which fifth generation warfare is going on. Dont we know it that beside political bias alot of journalist here are working on payroll of foreign intelligence agencies?

Even if u r analyze hamid mir statement, it is not about safeguard interest of Pakistan as he is blackmailing the intelligence agencies for saving his own a**. he is not saying that he is innocent but saying if u try to investigate us then we will also expose u. If he is an honest journalist then he should expose the blacksheeps no matter what. Furthermore if they have nothing to hide then why r they against intelligence agencies investigating them?

Brother we need to take a holistic view and need to understand that despite all of its weakness military represents state of Pakistan (not government) and any damage to military is damage to state. We need to take out criminal elements from military and has to control them and bring under political government but it does not mean that intelligence agencies should not take action against anti state elements.

Our judiciary do not have capacity to take action against common criminal. Idea of judiciary playing any effective roll against anti state activtities (which is far more complicated then common criminal activities) is far fetched.

Bottom line is military has its faults but our military intelligence is the only institute having capacity to fight fifth generation warfare and we should understand that if ISI dont take action then FIA, IB, police and judiciary will not wakeup untill disintegration of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adecypher

People on this thread do not realize that the enemy have "*deep pockets*" and that means the enemy have a long list of assets on his payroll in Pakistan in various institutions (I am not defending any side here), some black sheep from these institutions create fitna when they are told to do so and that what you are witnessing right now ... I hope the guys who beaten up Mr. Toor will be caught and then things (I hope) will be clear...the sooner the better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Adecypher said:


> People on this thread do not realize that the enemy have "*deep pockets*" and that means the enemy have a long list of assets on his payroll in Pakistan in various institutions (I am not defending any side here), some black sheep from these institutions create fitna when they are told to do so and that what you are witnessing right now ... I hope the guys who beaten up Mr. Toor will be caught and then things (I hope) will be clear...the sooner the better...


Well I am glad we are all coming to the same conclusion - Pakistanis are in general corrupt sellouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

SQ8 said:


> Well I am glad we are all coming to the same conclusion - Pakistanis are in general corrupt sellouts


Sir ... paanchon ungliyan baraber nahin hotin... the huge majority is very patriotic, there is a very little percentage of those whose actions directly or indirectly undermine the "national interests" of Pakistan and they are well protected and funded the difference is in Pakistan they do not get rightful chitrool when it is needed...as our beloved Prophet Hazrat Muhammad (SAW) said 1400 years ago that the biggest fitna for muslims is maal (money)...

That is why IMHO the democratic form of Govt doesn't suite us...


----------



## Respect4Respect01

@Jungibaaz





here watch this, this might be the reason why Hamid Mir is mad at Army chief. Gen Bajwa exposed him infront of other journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Verve said:


> Then why the heck do you think would they botch up the assassinations by leaving their targets alive and beat up a YouTuber with a _rifle_ butt?
> 
> *BTW, there is news that the attackers of this latest journalist have been identified and another news is that ISI has caught them.*



I can't possibly say why Hamid Mir or Absar Alam survived their gunshot wounds. Or why that method would be preferred to a more discrete method. For every case of a journalist being picked up in broad daylight, there are several where they are coerced away from prying eyes and quietly dissuaded. And frankly, the alternatives to this narrative that have been presented in this thread are just as conspiratorial, but even more outlandish. Fact of the matter is, Hamid Mir, his associates and family all claimed that he had been receiving death threats from the ISI, days before he was shot, and then he was shot, which I take that you now accept this as fact? Before this incident he told people that should something happen to me the DG ISI Zaheerul Islam would be the would-be culprit.

And in those subsequent inquiry proceedings Hamid Mir was summoned and appeared before the commission three times, whereas the general sahib never once saw fit to appear and be scrutinised. The inquiry that was meant to investigate the matter and present findings could not even get off the ground because the lack of ability of the commission to scrutinise the ISI or even get their accused man summoned. This shambolic lack of accountability is the crux of the matter and I why I don't see the lack of conviction and publicly scrutinsable court proceedings and evidence as a bar for assessing whether the ISI did something or not, frankly it's moot if that level of accountability is never allowed to happen. Even years later the report wasn't even published, in fact that version I sent you is still probably classed as leaked, not sure about that. Did you happen to read the parts I told you about by the way?

Also, on the news in bold, fantastic. Then it should be easy to find out who they are, whether these were in fact the actual perpetrators, and who sent them. Hopefully it's all done in a civilian court, and properly publicised for public scrutiny.


----------



## Jungibaaz

The Accountant said:


> I respect your personal opinion and in principal i agree with u. But your opinion seems a bit biased and seems to be under influence of mistakes done by armed forces in past.
> 
> First of all we need to segregate ISI from army. Although isi is directly under control of army chief however in theory its an intelligence and is parallel to CIA, Mosad, raw MI6. These type of activities are not uncommon anywhere in the world. Idea is to investigate such criminal activities which are non traditional in nature and are to sabotage the state.
> 
> While in past alot of mistakes were done by military but on the other hand military saved us countless time from evil plan of external forces as well.
> 
> Had it not been a powerful intelligence agency Pakistan could have turn into an other afghanistan, iraq or syria.
> 
> Had it not been support of intelligence agencies in managing purchase of critical equipment from black market we couldnt have become a nuclear state.
> 
> In your opinion there is complete ignorance about ongoing war on terrors since Last 20 years in which fifth generation warfare is going on.
> 
> Dont we know it that beside political bias alot of journalist here are working on payroll of foreign intelligence agencies?
> 
> Even if u r analyze hamid mir statement, it is not about safeguard interest of Pakistan as he is blackmailing the intelligence agencies for saving his own a**. he is not saying that he is innocent but saying if u try to investigate us then we will also expose u. If he is an honest journalist then he should expose the blacksheeps no matter what. Furthermore if they have nothing to hide then why r they against intelligence agencies investigating them?
> 
> Brother we need to take a holistic view and need to understand that despite all of its weakness military represents state of Pakistan (not government) and any damage to military is damage to state. We need to take out criminal elements from military and has to control them and bring under political government but it does not mean that intelligence agencies should not take action against anti state elements.
> 
> Our judiciary do not have capacity to take action against common criminal. Idea of judiciary playing any effective roll against anti state activtities (which is far more complicated then common criminal activities) is far fetched.
> 
> Bottom line is military has its faults but our military intelligence is the only institute having capacity to fight fifth generation warfare and we should understand that if ISI dont take action then FIA, IB, police and judiciary will not wakeup untill disintegration of Pakistan.



I am cognisant of, and agree with a lot of what you've outlined here. Since we are only discussing criticisms of the ISI and the army. Please allow me to say that my comments presented here do not represent the totality of my opinions of, and feelings for these institutions. They are still the subject of my adoration and esteem, I class myself as a patriot, my interest in these institutions is what led me to this forum and other similar fora for at least the last 11 years. I celebrate their accolades just as much as any other here, be it Op Swift Retort, or their success and sacrifices in the numerous war on terror campaigns.

I also recognise the necessity to maintain both the strength and the dignity of these arms of the state for the defence of Pakistan against neighbours like India and Afghanistan, as well as other regional and global hegemons. There's no doubt that their duties are de facto patriotic and in service to the nation.

However, on the subject of their excesses, a proper account of their current standing, their obedience to the civilian parliament and executive, their accountability to law and citizenry, even simple things like financial audits for public scrutiny, these need more focus and attention. And therein lie an unceasing list of problem on matters which ought to be the subject of public debate.

Also, please allow me to disagree a bit on your comment about bias. If I carry an anti-army bias, the question arises as to why? Nobody on this forum (thankfully) has put into to question my patriotism or allegiance, plenty question about my sanity have arisen (a subjective matter if I say so myself,  ), and plenty of perplexed persons have questioned whether I have business, personal, or political links (which I've always denied), that perhaps those links led me to adopting a view that they cannot justify given their own logical assessments. I would put my opinions down to a mix of some proper and critical reading of history, not just accolades and stories for national consumption, some inside info, and broadly agreeing with a lot of the critics of the army, whether they're journalists, academics, politicians, or judges. Sure, a lot of them could have scum in the ranks, but that's not a reason to dismiss criticisms.

I also don't like to make grand claims with nothing to justify them, let's just say that there lots of things which we on the forum, including you and I are not, and never will be privy to. By sheer happenstance and/or providence, there are also a few different things that I've heard from people who I know and trust, that have led to a big fall in my regard for some of the leadership of these institutions. I dare not say what they are, they are outlandish and absurd until they're proven. Hopefully 20 years from now you will be able to look back at this period when the dust has settled and fog has cleared, and the record has begun to be set straight, and understand why even in 2021, my opinions of these institutions, and the opinions of those who think like me, persisted as they did. For now, all I can do, is continue holding the views in which I earnestly believe, and apologise for any hurt that it causes members, and for any frustration given that evidence is as yet unavailable.

On your comments about Hamid Mir, I'm all ears, we may as well trade in conjecture since his own charge is yet to be proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Jungibaaz said:


> I am cognisant of, and agree with a lot of what you've outlined here. Since we are only discussing criticisms of the ISI and the army. Please allow me to say that my comments presented here do not represent the totality of my opinions of, and feelings for these institutions. They are still the subject of my adoration and esteem, I class myself as a patriot, my interest in these institutions is what led me to this forum and other similar fora for at least the last 11 years. I celebrate their accolades just as much as any other here, be it Op Swift Retort, or their success and sacrifices in the numerous war on terror campaigns.
> 
> I also recognise the necessity to maintain both the strength and the dignity of these arms of the state for the defence of Pakistan against neighbours like India and Afghanistan, as well as other regional and global hegemons. There's no doubt that their duties are de facto patriotic and in service to the nation.
> 
> However, on the subject of their excesses, a proper account of their current standing, their obedience to the civilian parliament and executive, their accountability to law and citizenry, even simple things like financial audits for public scrutiny, these need more focus and attention. And therein lie an unceasing list of problem on matters which ought to be the subject of public debate.
> 
> Also, please allow me to disagree a bit on your comment about bias. If I carry an anti-army bias, the question arises as to why? Nobody on this forum (thankfully) has put into to question my patriotism or allegiance, plenty question about my sanity have arisen (a subjective matter if I say so myself,  ), and plenty of perplexed persons have questioned whether I have business, personal, or political links (which I've always denied), that perhaps those links led me to adopting a view that they cannot justify given their own logical assessments. I would put my opinions down to a mix of some proper and critical reading of history, not just accolades and stories for national consumption, some inside info, and broadly agreeing with a lot of the critics of the army, whether they're journalists, academics, politicians, or judges. Sure, a lot of them could have scum in the ranks, but that's not a reason to dismiss criticisms.
> 
> I also don't like to make grand claims with nothing to justify them, let's just say that there lots of things which we on the forum, including you and I are not, and never will be privy to. By sheer happenstance and/or providence, there are also a few different things that I've heard from people who I know and trust, that have led to a big fall in my regard for some of the leadership of these institutions. I dare not say what they are, they are outlandish and absurd until they're proven. Hopefully 20 years from now you will be able to look back at this period when the dust has settled and fog has cleared, and the record has begun to be set straight, and understand why even in 2021, my opinions of these institutions, and the opinions of those who think like me, persisted as they did. For now, all I can do, is continue holding the views in which I earnestly believe, and apologise for any hurt that it causes members, and for any frustration given that evidence is as yet unavailable.
> 
> On your comments about Hamid Mir, I'm all ears, we may as well trade in conjecture since his own charge is yet to be proven.



Thanks for detailed explanation now understand what do u mean. It is good to read both of your post and we r in complete agreement.

May Allah keep Pakistan progressing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

Everything aside, can someone please tell me who got shot over general rani affair?


----------



## AsianLion

Uff Hamid Mir is all blazing against Generals, ISI Army: Bad Abuses to Pakistan Army:


----------



## Muhammad Saifullah

I am patriotic person but if pakistan hamded over its land n air bases to US you will see me as a great rebel


----------



## Adonis

Death Adder said:


> Everything aside, can someone please tell me who got shot over general rani affair?



ISI Chief Faiz Hameed..shot by his wife when found naked with Aroosa Alam in his Farm House near Islamabad.... 

General Rani (aka Akleem Akhtar) was Aroosa Alam's mother... She was keep of Gen Yahya Khan and used to call shots (make decisions) especially in the evening after Gen Khan is drunk and not in senses.






Akleem Akhtar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan's habit of tolerating snakes is going to backfire so bad one day that we may not recover from that.


I hope this time the bullets won't stop in his stomach but penetrate his spine and rectum instead.


----------



## Baby Leone

why we gives so much importance to jerks and their views?


----------



## Death Adder

Adonis said:


> ISI Chief Faiz Hameed..shot by his wife when found naked with Aroosa Alam in his Farm House near Islamabad....
> 
> General Rani (aka Akleem Akhtar) was Aroosa Alam's mother... She was keep of Gen Yahya Khan and used to call shots (make decisions) especially in the evening after Gen Khan is drunk and not in senses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akleem Akhtar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you mate. I don’t know if our IQ level has gown down or perhaps it’s just PA, paying the price for promoting undeserving, TC and L Generals to the higher offices.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Senior officials will allow him free passage to the west where hamid Mir will continue his accusations. Never liked him especially when he had a live television show with his beloved indian counterparts during a cricket match. Pakistan lost but Hamid Mir was ecstatic for the indian teams win and was offering mitaie to his panel of guests.


----------



## Respect4Respect01




----------



## Adonis

Death Adder said:


> Thank you mate. I don’t know if our IQ level has gown down or perhaps it’s just PA, paying the price for promoting undeserving, TC and L Generals to the higher offices.



It's not about promoting undeserving...I am sure every officer is worth his title in PA...but it's about arrogance and high-headedness that comes when there is no one to stop you, to question you and when you think you are above all...PA has been on the driving seat ever since Pakistan's inception and this thing is far ingrained in the minds of it's Generals that they are untouchable......they can do any thing and get away with it....including shameless acts like what Gen Faiz Hameed did. And if someone dare to speak like Hamid Mir, Asad Toor...label them traitor, disgrace them, beat them and if necessary kill them....so that fear of you remain ingrained in all....among people, citizens, politicians, judiciary, press alike....


----------



## airmarshal

First attacks and then apologizes. In the meantime, the Army did not even care to respond! 

Here are the reasons for the attack and then apology.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Reichsmarschall said:


> Kis ki bv ne kis ko goli mari thi?


Most probably Faiz Hamid ki bv nain Faiz Hamid pe goli chalai thi.



sur said:


> *Charity starts at home*
> Hamir Mir mentioned a wife shooting a soldier husband,
> Another person claimed it was a shot in the hip of husband,
> could be just a graze wound, who knows!
> but same claimant said it was this couple ⬇️
> کُچھ یقین یقین سا ھونے لگا ھے حامد میر پر
> 
> 
> View attachment 910421


Aahista aahista tumhain her us shaks pe yaqeen aaeyga jo aaj tak sach bol raha tha.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Karachi walas were crushed because establishment was unable to handle the truth by them. Aik aik kerky her awaz ko khamosh kerwaya gaya. 
Kch mardiay gaey, kch mulk chorh diay gaey. Sunsan hogaya Karachi jaisy.


----------

